# Angela Eagle to challenge Jeremy Corbyn for the Labour leadership



## editor (Jun 29, 2016)

Another charisma-challenged, pro-war, vote-losing Labour candidates steps out into the light:







Corbyn to face Labour leadership challenge from Angela Eagle - BBC News

Who feels confident that this is the person to turn around Labour's fortunes with the voters?


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2016)

Here's the kind of politician she is:



> *How Angela Eagle voted on Foreign Policy and Defence #*
> 
> Generally voted for use of UK military forces in combat operations overseas Show votes
> Consistently voted for the Iraq war Show votes
> ...


----------



## a_chap (Jun 29, 2016)

Words fail me.


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2016)

Ah, there's a memey thing


----------



## Scutta (Jun 29, 2016)

A Strong candidate, exactly what Labour now need to win an imminent election. Remember this is for the good of the country not the short-sighted £3 Labour supporters. This is grown-up politics!


----------



## maomao (Jun 29, 2016)

She's a stalking horse. She's not the real candidate. I reckon Burnham or maybe Watson.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 29, 2016)

Thanks editor, that just about sums up Angela the Eagle.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 29, 2016)

Generally voted for more EU integration


----------



## Scutta (Jun 29, 2016)

maomao said:


> She's a stalking horse. She's not the real candidate. I reckon Burnham or maybe Watson.


Watson has said he wont stand and Burnham wants to be mayor of Manchester...


----------



## agricola (Jun 29, 2016)

maomao said:


> She's a stalking horse. She's not the real candidate. I reckon Burnham or maybe Watson.



Neither of them - Watson would have the Blairites plunging knives into his back as soon as he became leader (don't forget he was the one that finally managed to dethrone Tony), and if Burnham did go after Corbyn now it would be like when Clare Short resigned over Iraq, ie: he would attract equal amounts of derision from both sides.

Eagle is probably a genuine candidate rather than a stalking horse, in the sense that she is the one least likely to be smashed in the leadership election that will follow.


----------



## Supine (Jun 29, 2016)

I'm not a fan but she was good on PMQ's when she used to cover for Corbyn. Much better than he normally was anyway.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2016)

It's a real shame to slaughter an EAGLE


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 29, 2016)

The issue isn't the strength of the challenger to Corbyn, it's that there is a challenger at all: it's so clearly 'got up' that anyone who opposes him in a leadership contest faces a lack of legitimacy.


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2016)

Angela Eagle more like Angela Hawk


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 29, 2016)

Labour without the Labouring classes


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 29, 2016)

The political Kraken is unleashed! 

You all laugh...it's a masterstroke by Corbyn's latest shrewd move.

It's me or Angela.

Suddenly Mr Geography teacher isn't all that unappealing...


----------



## J Ed (Jun 29, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> Labour without the Labouring classes



Time for a huge government investment in training the next generation of falconers


----------



## Santino (Jun 29, 2016)

Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 29, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Watson has said he wont stand and Burnham wants to be mayor of Manchester...


I think Burnham is playing it very well , didn't sulk when he lost to Corbyn , joined the Shadow Cabinet , didn't sulk when the Brexit vote went pear shaped.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 29, 2016)

Santino said:


> Things fall apart; the centre cannot hold.


I think we are in rats' alley Where the dead men lost their bones.'


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 29, 2016)

marty21 said:


> I think Burnham is playing it very well , didn't sulk when he lost to Corbyn , joined the Shadow Cabinet , didn't sulk when the Brexit vote went pear shaped.


Let's hope he doesn't sulk when he doesn't get the Manchester Mayor nomination


----------



## 8ball (Jun 29, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> Labour without the Labouring classes



Soon to be re-branded as Fabian Capital to shake off those Murdoch-unfriendly associations.


----------



## Scutta (Jun 29, 2016)

Angela Eagle's Local Party Has Backed Jeremy Corbyn


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jun 29, 2016)

Hatchet-faced bint with a massive wide-on for warmongering. Fuck no, please.


----------



## Wookey (Jun 30, 2016)

editor said:


> View attachment 89023



Who's her stylist nowadays, Eddie fucking Izzard?


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2016)

Wolveryeti said:


> Hatchet-faced bint with a massive wide-on for warmongering. Fuck no, please.


You've managed to cram an impressive amount of worthless misogyny into only a very few words. I'd say well done but it isn't really, is it? Plenty of better ways to point out her shitness.


----------



## The39thStep (Jun 30, 2016)

how does Labour square the circle between middle class ' progressive' politics and what the working class think? 
Most Brits regard themselves as working class, survey finds


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 30, 2016)

editor said:


>


Crick looks like a sweaty, panting stalker in that pic.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 30, 2016)

JimW said:


> You've managed to cram an impressive amount of worthless misogyny into only a very few words. I'd say well done but it isn't really, is it? Plenty of better ways to point out her shitness.


Aye, fuck off Wolveryeti


----------



## treelover (Jun 30, 2016)

Wookey said:


> Who's her stylist nowadays, Eddie fucking Izzard?



Very nice, leave it out will you.


----------



## treelover (Jun 30, 2016)

Going to be lots of bird puns, etc, Eagle swoops, etc, Eagle goes for the Kill, will get tiring.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2016)

treelover said:


> Going to be lots of bird puns, etc, Eagle swoops, etc, Eagle goes for the Kill, will get tiring.


Stop flapping.


----------



## phildwyer (Jun 30, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> I think we are in rats' alley Where the dead men lost their bones.'



My nerves are bad tonight.  Yes, bad.


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Jun 30, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Burnham wants to be mayor of Manchester...


He may change his mind given the circumstances. To say he is probably best option is to damn with feint praise, I suppose? Would it be clutching at straws to say Chuka is Labour best hope just because he seems to be Labour's best public speaker? Yes, I know he is on the right, but desperate times & all that.


----------



## tim (Jun 30, 2016)

Wolveryeti said:


> Hatchet-faced bint with a massive wide-on for warmongering. Fuck no, please.



Why the comments about appearance and the sexist language?


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 30, 2016)

SaskiaJayne said:


> He may change his mind given the circumstances. To say he is probably best option is to damn with feint praise, I suppose? Would it be clutching at straws to say Chuka is Labour best hope just because he seems to be Labour's best public speaker? Yes, I know he is on the right, but desperate times & all that.



The paradigm's shifted, hasn't it? 12 months ago we might have been glad of Burnham, relatively speaking. Now I think the feeling is fair play to him over Hillsborough but if he thinks we're forgiving him the rest of it because of that he can fuck right off.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 30, 2016)

Wolveryeti said:


> Hatchet-faced bint with a massive wide-on for warmongering. Fuck no, please.



Which pretty pacifist do you have in mind in preference?


----------



## Maharani (Jun 30, 2016)

SaskiaJayne said:


> He may change his mind given the circumstances. To say he is probably best option is to damn with feint praise, I suppose? Would it be clutching at straws to say Chuka is Labour best hope just because he seems to be Labour's best public speaker? Yes, I know he is on the right, but desperate times & all that.


No. Not Chuka.


----------



## Patteran (Jun 30, 2016)

Were the Eagles involved in the anti-Militant purges in Liverpool, or have I made that up? As councillor(s), maybe?


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2016)

Patteran said:


> Were the Eagles involved in the anti-Militant purges in Liverpool, or have I made that up? As councillor(s), maybe?


No mention of them in the index of the militant book on it.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2016)

That said, i wouldn't trust that index. It mentions Brendan Behan (died 1964) as being reffed on p 341. He isn't.


----------



## Patteran (Jun 30, 2016)

Ta, BA - I dunno where I've got that from - I'll ask about up here.



butchersapron said:


> No mention of them in index of the militant book on it.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 30, 2016)

This Indy article refers to her attitude to the Young Socialists pre-Militant, but doesn't suggest she played any active role against them.

I like this from the same article:




			
				Independent said:
			
		

> She is ... always open ... to thinking about the perspectives of other people, especially those who aren't in leadership positions



So she's listened to the perspective of someone who isn't in a leadership position - herself - and what she's heard is that she'd like to be


----------



## killer b (Jun 30, 2016)

lol


----------



## Supine (Jun 30, 2016)

They should play this track when she comes out to give her speech


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 30, 2016)

Or anything by the Eagles? They're suitably bland too.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 30, 2016)

killer b said:


> lol




Ha! Why am I suddenly reminded of this sketch?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> Ha! Why am I suddenly reminded of this sketch?



fitting since webb outed himself as a vile blairite earlier in the year


----------



## Wilf (Jun 30, 2016)

treelover said:


> Going to be lots of bird puns, etc, Eagle swoops, etc, Eagle goes for the Kill, will get tiring.


Hotel Corbynphobia.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 30, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> fitting since webb outed himself as a vile blairite earlier in the year


He did that in the early 2000s


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 30, 2016)

Got to be Lying Eyes surely?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2016)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Got to be Lying Eyes surely?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


New Kid In Town she hopes


----------



## Wilf (Jun 30, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> New Kid In Town she hopes


Curses, beaten to it! 

[Goes away to work on Life in the Fast Lane]


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 30, 2016)

What about?



Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## existentialist (Jun 30, 2016)

treelover said:


> Going to be lots of bird puns, etc, Eagle swoops, etc, Eagle goes for the Kill, will get tiring.


I imagine she'll cope. I assume she's sharp enough to be able to wing it in a hostile debate.

Before you know it, she'll be wandering around Brixton, giving fistbumps and going "Eyrie".

*gets coat*


----------



## JimW (Jun 30, 2016)

Where Eagles Daren't


----------



## Wilf (Jun 30, 2016)

If Burham stands, Angela's ashes.


----------



## existentialist (Jun 30, 2016)

Wilf said:


> If Burham stands, Angela's ashes.


You just _had_ to be different


----------



## Knotted (Jun 30, 2016)

Scutta said:


> Angela Eagle's Local Party Has Backed Jeremy Corbyn



I thought occurred to me this morning. What happens if the would be new Labour leader gets deselected after a pyrrhic victory?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 30, 2016)

Knotted said:


> I thought occurred to me this morning. What happens if the would be new Labour leader gets deselected after a pyrrhic victory?



Well I would probably die laughing so I don't care what happens after that.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 30, 2016)

I must say the Angela Eagle era has been my favourite in Labour history to date


----------



## mk12 (Jun 30, 2016)

It appears that the domain name 'angela4leader' was registered two days before Angela Eagle resigned from the Shadow Cabinet.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jun 30, 2016)

Patteran said:


> Were the Eagles involved in the anti-Militant purges in Liverpool, or have I made that up? As councillor(s), maybe?


No, but they did Take It To The Limit


----------



## maomao (Jun 30, 2016)

So if Eagle shits her pants and runs away what happens now? Does having a new, hopefully more loyal, shadow cabinet insulate against any of the damage that Blairite scum have been inflicting over the last year?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 30, 2016)

Who's this Owen bloke that may run? What's his form?


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jun 30, 2016)

Why does anyone have to run? Labour already has a perfectly good leader.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2016)

maomao said:


> So if Eagle shits her pants and runs away what happens now? Does having a new, hopefully more loyal, shadow cabinet insulate against any of the damage that Blairite scum have been inflicting over the last year?



If anything has become clear during this farce its that they will cling on for dear life and have the sympathetic ear of the 4th estate. They will literally go scorched earth, its their party and they won't give it up, nor those nice 60k salaries without completely pulling down the temple around their heads.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 30, 2016)

If the anti Corbyn MPs back off and go for the war of attrition option (thinking May will become PM and not call an election), then deselection and constitutional reform around policy making surely come into play.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## treelover (Jun 30, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Who's this Owen bloke that may run? What's his form?




Former Shadow Works and Pensions, took robust line on Social Security after being a bit quiet.


----------



## agricola (Jun 30, 2016)

Louis MacNeice said:


> If the anti Corbyn MPs back off and go for the war of attrition option (thinking May will become PM and not call an election), then deselection and constitutional reform around policy making surely come into play.
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice



Well yes, especially as a sizeable minority will flounce off and the rest have all just shot their bolt.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2016)

I get the impression they thought corbynmania was a bad mood, a reaction. Easily managed back on to the true path by good mamagement, such good managers they are. And yet here we are with a party in open warfare with its own membership. Seems to be 'you've had your tantrum, now its time for Tom Watson/Angela Eagle/Dan Jarvis etc to stand and unify everything'

I don't know how they get out of this hole without a split, I really don't

they've lost it


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 1, 2016)

existentialist said:


> I imagine she'll cope. I assume she's sharp enough to be able to wing it in a hostile debate.
> 
> Before you know it, she'll be wandering around Brixton, giving fistbumps and going "Eyrie".
> 
> *gets coat*



She's waiting for the start of the season and will surprise the Selhurst Park faithful and announce her run for leadership at Palaces first home game...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 10, 2016)

This is interesting, especially the role of 'Mad Frankie' Field in preventing a left candidate winning Wallasey back and getting Angela Eagle selected ...



> _In 1987, though, Chalker only narrowly held on to the seat, with her majority reduced from 6,708 to 279, in the face of a vigorous campaign by the local Labour party in support of its candidate Lol Duffy._
> 
> Duffy would very likely have won, had it not been for the intervention of Frank Field, Labour MP for the neighbouring Birkenhead constituency. Field circulated a letter attacking Duffy, who at the time was associated with the Socialist Organiser group. He declared that he would not be supporting Duffy’s candidacy and would refuse to appear on any platform with him. The letter was published on the front page of a local paper, during the election campaign, under the headline ‘Marxist Lol slammed by Frank Field’.
> 
> No action was taken by the party against Frank Field over this political scabbing that ensured a Tory victory in Wallasey.



How Angela Eagle Got to Be MP for Wallasey

It's vaguely consistent with stuff I recall hearing at the time, but I hadn't moved back to the area then and hence don't have a reliable view.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 10, 2016)

Bernie Gunther said:


> This is interesting, especially the role of 'Mad Frankie' Field in preventing a left candidate winning Wallasey back and getting Angela Eagle selected ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Frank Field is another monster who has no right to be even in the labour Party. I read his book back in the early eighies and he was all about cutting back the welfare state so as not to be a charge on taxpayers. It was Blairism before Blair. This from a supposed Labour member!


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 10, 2016)

The39thStep said:


> how does Labour square the circle between middle class ' progressive' politics and what the working class think?
> Most Brits regard themselves as working class, survey finds



I think that's more evidence that they need to do more to encourage aspirational thinking .


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 10, 2016)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Crick looks like a sweaty, panting stalker in that pic.



She's got a bit of a hitler youth type vibe going on . All that military posturing doesn't surprise me one bit . That fucking stare .


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 10, 2016)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Frank Field is another monster who has no right to be even in the labour Party. I read his book back in the early eighies and he was all about cutting back the welfare state so as not to be a charge on taxpayers. It was Blairism before Blair. This from a supposed Labour member!


he's a eugeniscist prick and another reason to not vote for people who can work with him without punches.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 10, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> he's a eugeniscist prick and another reason to not vote for people who can work with him without punches.


I didn't know that but lets put it on the charge list when he comes before the trial judges.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 10, 2016)

SaskiaJayne said:


> He may change his mind given the circumstances. To say he is probably best option is to damn with feint praise, I suppose? Would it be clutching at straws to say Chuka is Labour best hope just because he seems to be Labour's best public speaker? Yes, I know he is on the right, but desperate times & all that.



Chuka is neither Labour's best public speaker, nor it's "best hope". He may fulfil those roles within the _Maquis_,  but Dennis Skinner's right kneecap is a better public speaker than the _soi-disant_ "British Obama".


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 10, 2016)

Wouldn't it be a larf if, inexplicably, Angela got in as leader only to be de selected by her constituency party.


----------



## Sue (Jul 10, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Chuka is neither Labour's best public speaker, nor it's "best hope". He may fulfil those roles within the _Maquis_,  but Dennis Skinner's right kneecap is a better public speaker than the _soi-disant_ "British Obama".


Did we ever find out what the skeletons in his cupboard are?


----------



## tim (Jul 10, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Who's this Owen bloke that may run? What's his form?



Destructive egotism


----------



## mauvais (Jul 10, 2016)

Sue said:


> Did we ever find out what the skeletons in his cupboard are?


He ordered several plastic ones from a medical catalogue to try and pass the Westminster version of the Voight Kampff test. It was going swimmingly until the police DNA tested them and found them all to be his father.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 10, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Who's this Owen bloke that may run? What's his form?



Nobody knows


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 10, 2016)

tim said:


> Destructive egotism



Is he still alive? Seriously?


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 10, 2016)

Sue said:


> Did we ever find out what the skeletons in his cupboard are?



No idea ..but that revolting Hopkins woman tweeted the skeletons were in his CLOSET..in capital letters. Not that she's a source worth listening to .

Chuka Umunna media rumours: Family members of Labour leader favourite doorstepped by reporters

Eta

Seems to be a view veiled hints about something or other in a sun link I'm not going to link to .


----------



## tim (Jul 11, 2016)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Is he still alive? Seriously?



Well, he may spend daylight hours resting in his casket, but after sunset he's as active as ever, always on the look out for a new party whose lifeblood he can drain.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 11, 2016)

treelover said:


> Going to be lots of bird puns, etc, Eagle swoops, etc, Eagle goes for the Kill, will get tiring.



You twit. To who?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 11, 2016)

Raheem said:


> You twit. To who?



Owl-ch.


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 11, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> Wouldn't it be a larf if, inexplicably, Angela got in as leader only to be de selected by her constituency party.


I guess that would make her leadership ill-eagle.


----------



## N_igma (Jul 11, 2016)

What I don't understand is why these cunts aren't just Tories like why join the Labour Party if you're so right wing like?


----------



## squirrelp (Jul 11, 2016)

N_igma said:


> What I don't understand is why these cunts aren't just Tories like why join the Labour Party if you're so right wing like?


The elite like corrupting both parties.

That way they get in every time.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 11, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> Wouldn't it be a larf if, inexplicably, Angela got in as leader only to be de selected by her constituency party.



It'd be an even bigger laugh if she lost her bid by a massive margin, then got deselected , and then accidentally tripped over and fell into box were 3 pit bulls and a nest of wasps were having a nap...and then it fell down a big flight of stairs.

I'd piss  myself lolling for a week .


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 11, 2016)

N_igma said:


> What I don't understand is why these cunts aren't just Tories like why join the Labour Party if you're so right wing like?



Because the Tories are already full up and all the good jobs are taken . It's the Tory b team . Plus you get to be a Tory swine while people of left wing persuasion still sort of have to vote for you. Best of both worlds .


----------



## brogdale (Jul 11, 2016)

This is good...


> BBC political correspondent Eleanor Garnier says Ms Eagle will style herself as a "*practical socialist*" standing for equality, social justice and social mobility.


_Practically socialist; _curiously appropriate credentials for aspiring to lead the LP.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 11, 2016)

BUPA socialism


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 11, 2016)

brogdale said:


> This is good...
> ​_Practically socialist; _curiously appropriate credentials for aspiring to lead the LP.



"Style herself as"

It's almost like political positions are clothes to these people. Like they are lifeless mannequins trying to sell a brand. 

Good choice of words.


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 11, 2016)

What the fuck relevant has Edwina Currie got to offer in the way of an "opinion"?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 11, 2016)

Good question. Won't be answered until she's got that _definitive _legal advice.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 11, 2016)

brogdale said:


> This is good...
> ​_Practically socialist; _curiously appropriate credentials for aspiring to lead the LP.


I'm mildly curious as to what these people think socialism actually is*, I mean bloody Jess Philips described herself as a socialist in her resignation letter. 

*well I'm not really, I know socialism=The Labour Party.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 11, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> I'm mildly curious as to what these people think socialism actually is*, I mean bloody Jess Philips described herself as a socialist in her resignation letter.
> 
> *well I'm not really, I know socialism=The Labour Party.



Socialism is what they do because they are socialists therefore what they do is socialism.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 11, 2016)

I will never forget years back being in a Labour Students meeting and hearing guest speaker Hilary Benn describe the privatisation of libraries, sacking of their paid staff and replacement of their volunteers as being socialist.


----------



## inva (Jul 11, 2016)

has Eagle done her challenge yet? I'm on tenterhooks here


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 11, 2016)

Angela Eagle facing 'no confidence' vote from her own constituency party for taking on Corbyn

it just gets better and better


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 11, 2016)

inva  : Tenterhooks? Not a lot planned for today then?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> Angela Eagle facing 'no confidence' vote from her own constituency party for taking on Corbyn
> 
> it just gets better and better


if they tried to put this on the thick of it no one would have believed it


----------



## inva (Jul 11, 2016)

William of Walworth said:


> inva  : Tenterhooks? Not a lot planned for today then?


how can any of us make plans with this hanging over us? I just can't stand the tension


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2016)

inva said:


> how can any of us make plans with this hanging over us? I just can't stand the tension


what, you're so excited and you just can't hide it?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2016)

William of Walworth said:


> What the fuck relevant has Edwina Currie got to offer in the way of an "opinion"?


she has well known opinions on mayonnaise


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2016)

N_igma said:


> What I don't understand is why these cunts aren't just Tories like why join the Labour Party if you're so right wing like?


more chance of advancement

next


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2016)

squirrelp said:


> The elite like corrupting both parties.
> 
> That way they get in every time.


yeh. but both parties are tbh elite parties.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 11, 2016)

I really fucking hope they do this. Would be hilarious.


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 11, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> Angela Eagle facing 'no confidence' vote from her own constituency party for taking on Corbyn
> 
> it just gets better and better



And a vote of "You fucking wot m8" from the general public


----------



## Cid (Jul 11, 2016)

J Ed said:


> I will never forget years back being in a Labour Students meeting and hearing guest speaker Hilary Benn describe the privatisation of libraries, sacking of their paid staff and replacement of their volunteers as being socialist.



Where is Benn in all this? Playing the long game?


----------



## J Ed (Jul 11, 2016)

Cid said:


> Where is Benn in all this? Playing the long game?



Busy being a sacked non-entity


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 11, 2016)

Cid said:


> Where is Benn in all this? Playing the long game?


still asleep in his coffin


----------



## two sheds (Jul 11, 2016)

It's not his turn to piss on the membership this week.


----------



## Cid (Jul 11, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Busy being a sacked non-entity



As opposed to failed deputy leader contender Angela Eagle? The PLP aren't exactly wielding significant entities here.


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 11, 2016)

So, if Eagle's CLP sack her on Friday, leaving her spreadeagled by the political roadside, then quite aside from the laughter there's not been enough time for any voting. Which one stands next, will their name be as punnable and how long for their CLP to sack them? This has the potential for moving from farce to slapstick.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2016)

wheelie_bin said:


> So, if Eagle's CLP sack her on Friday, leaving her spreadeagled by the political roadside, then quite aside from the laughter there's not been enough time for any voting. Which one stands next, will their name be as punnable and how long for their CLP to sack them? This has the potential for moving from farce to slapstick.


There's nothing the CLP can sack anyone from i'm afraid.

As for the election, need to be on the list from the start.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 11, 2016)

wheelie_bin said:


> So, if Eagle's CLP sack her on Friday, leaving her spreadeagled by the political roadside, then quite aside from the laughter there's not been enough time for any voting. Which one stands next, will their name be as punnable and how long for their CLP to sack them? This has the potential for moving from farce to slapstick.


They can't sack her, all they can do is put forward a motion of no confidence.


----------



## andysays (Jul 11, 2016)

brogdale said:


> This is good...
> ​_Practically socialist; _curiously appropriate credentials for aspiring to lead the LP.



The headline on that story says



> Angela Eagle *to launch* Labour leadership bid


rather than *launches*.

So is this the actual announcement of the leadership challenge, or yet another announcement that she's intending to make that challenge?

It's all a bit boy eagle who cried wolf now...


----------



## killer b (Jul 11, 2016)

A no confidence motion from the CLP is still going to be damaging, even if it stops short of sacking. More of this sort of thing.


----------



## killer b (Jul 11, 2016)

Their entire strategy has been founded thus far on questioning & undermining Corbyn's legitimacy with the PLP - showing that it's _they_ who're illegitimate is a good way of fighting it IMO.


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 11, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> They can't sack her, all they can do is put forward a motion of no confidence.


Yeah, sacking was incorrect. It strongly implies they won't reselect her though, which clearly tells everyone that she can't be leader. I read an article somewhere that they can ask the NEC to order her not to stand as an MP. There's room for more pressure.

I'm going to award Eagle most stupid statement of the week so far (recent history suggests we'll have more) for this nonsensical comment: "I'm a gay woman - I know the difference between hope and fear."


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 11, 2016)

andysays said:


> So is this the actual announcement of the leadership challenge, or yet another announcement that she's intending to make that challenge?


 
i think it's an announcement that she's going to make an announcement that she might make an announcement...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i think it's an announcement that she's going to make an announcement that she might make an announcement...


a pre-announcement announcement as it were


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 11, 2016)

wheelie_bin said:


> Yeah, sacking was incorrect. It strongly implies they won't reselect her though,


It really doesn't. It's good propaganda for Corbyn and co but there's a vast difference between a CLP passing a vote of no confidence and choosing to de-select their MP (which won't be able to happen before 2020 anyway)


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 11, 2016)

She's got the presence of a supply teacher, combined with a "who farted" demeanour. 

How can she possibly think she can win?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> She's got the presence of a supply teacher, combined with a "who farted" demeanour.
> 
> How can she possibly think she can win?


She doesn't. Her role is to get the ball in play.


----------



## killer b (Jul 11, 2016)

she doesn't. she isn't the candidate.


----------



## killer b (Jul 11, 2016)

ha.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 11, 2016)

killer b said:


> she doesn't. she isn't the candidate.


wait, what?


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 11, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> It really doesn't. It's good propaganda for Corbyn and co but there's a vast difference between a CLP passing a vote of no confidence and choosing to de-select their MP (which won't be able to happen before 2020 anyway)



How long does deselection take?


----------



## killer b (Jul 11, 2016)

Her role isn't to become leader of the party, only to unseat Corbyn. Whoever does that will be crushed by the members - the eventual favoured candidate will be someone relatively uninvolved thus far.


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 11, 2016)

So how will that work? If, by some necromancy, she does unseat Corbyn, are you saying she will stand down. Who then takes over and why wouldn't they stand now?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 11, 2016)

No such thing as a free launch!


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 11, 2016)

eoin_k said:


> How long does deselection take?



Posted by killer b here


killer b said:


> There isn't any formal mechanism to deselect them until the run up to the next expected general election (ie in about 3 years) - if there's a snap election then in theory they should be automatically reselected. I think explusion from the party or them leaving would be the most obvious other way to go against this, and I guess an MP would struggle to stand with legitimacy if there was a no confidence motion from their CLP in the meantime.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 11, 2016)

Just got this.

McCluskey to the Labour Party - do not turn from working people in their hour of need


----------



## Wilf (Jul 11, 2016)

killer b said:


> she doesn't. she isn't the candidate.


But what are the mechanics of her perfidious treachery then?  Does she hand in the nomination papers, hope it triggers someone else to stand and then withdraw?  Because she's spent, the last week giving it 'I'm going to stand, y'know I really might'. Wouldn't that have been enough to embolden someone else?  Standing is obviously a procedural thing - do you think she will actually go as far as triggering that procedure?


----------



## killer b (Jul 11, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> So how will that work? If, by some necromancy, she does unseat Corbyn, are you saying she will stand down. Who then takes over and why wouldn't they stand now?


The necromancy they’re proposing is fairly clear now, they aim to keep him off the ballot by legal means: any leadership candidate seen as involved in this by the membership will be utterly crushed in any election following an unseating. Eagle has no chance, and if the ‘unity’ candidate they have waiting in the wings threw their hat in now, they would have no chance too. So they’re waiting until Corbyn is out before they show their hand.


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 11, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> So how will that work? If, by some necromancy, she does unseat Corbyn, are you saying she will stand down. Who then takes over and why wouldn't they stand now?



She attracts all the opprobrium for starting the leadership race leaving the field open for other candidates to stand in the coming days without taking their fair share of the blame for having undermined Corbyn. MPs who have been less visible than her or Hillary Benn will be able to say "Look, it is unfortunate that this mess arose. I didn't start the coup, but we all know that Jeremy isn't the right man for the job. I can provide the leadership to get us out of this mess.'


----------



## Libertad (Jul 11, 2016)

eoin_k said:


> She attracts all the opprobrium for starting the leadership race leaving the field open for other candidates to stand in the coming days without taking their fair share of the blame for having undermined Corbyn. MPs who have been less visible than her or Hillary Benn will be able to say "Look, it is unfortunate that this mess arose. I didn't start the coup, but we all know that Jeremy isn't the right man for the job. I can provide the leadership to get us out of this mess.'



Watson.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

Sue said:


> Did we ever find out what the skeletons in his cupboard are?



The main story (and I stress that "story" is what it was) that was buzzing around the CLP in the run-up to the leadership elections, was that Chuka is/was bisexual. This is no big deal to anyone...except the large proportion of evangelical and pentecostal Christians from Streatham constituency who turned out the vote for Chuka in 2010 and 2015. Chuka supposedly withdrew because he wasn't ready to lose a large lump of his majority.


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 11, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> Posted by killer b here


 
Ah, OK. I thought you meant that there wouldn't be time to organise deselection in time for the 2020 election.


----------



## two sheds (Jul 11, 2016)

Isn't she going to be in a delicate position if she loses a vote of no confidence while standing because corbyn has no authority because he lost a vote of no confidence?


----------



## killer b (Jul 11, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Watson.


You think he is unsullied by the recent shenanigans?


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 11, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Watson.



By joves Holmes! Surely you  don't mean the Deputy Party Leader hopes to benefit from the whole plot?


----------



## andysays (Jul 11, 2016)

Wilf said:


> But what are the mechanics of her perfidious treachery then?  Does she hand in the nomination papers, hope it triggers someone else to stand and then withdraw?  Because she's spent, the last week giving it 'I'm going to stand, y'know I really might'. Wouldn't that have been enough to embolden someone else?  Standing is obviously a procedural thing - do you think she will actually go as far as triggering that procedure?



I think what's being suggested is that she triggers the procedure (for which she needs 50ish members of the PLP to back her) and then some other hopeful says

"Ordinarily, I would never have dreamt of challenging Jeremy, but now that it's happened, I will reluctantly allow my name to be put forward as well"

Presumably that candidate would need the names of 50ish (other) members of the PLP to secure their nomination. Is that right?


----------



## Libertad (Jul 11, 2016)

killer b said:


> You think he is unsullied by the recent shenanigans?



As pure as the driven snow.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

brogdale said:


> This is good...
> ​_Practically socialist; _curiously appropriate credentials for aspiring to lead the LP.



Ah, "pragmatic socialism", barely a fag paper between that and Blair's "what works". Centre-right fuckwit _faux_cialist.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 11, 2016)

killer b said:


> The necromancy they’re proposing is fairly clear now, they aim to keep him off the ballot by legal means: any leadership candidate seen as involved in this by the membership will be utterly crushed in any election following an unseating. Eagle has no chance, and if the ‘unity’ candidate they have waiting in the wings threw their hat in now, they would have no chance too. So they’re waiting until Corbyn is out before they show their hand.


Trouble is and this is their problem after failing to get him to go by all the resignations and carry on, is that is all procedural and time limited. To get a definitive answer on whether corbyn gets on the ballot presumably requires her to put her nomination papers in the first place. In other words it doesn't get on the NEC agenda till then.  All that legal stuff would drag on for a bit, probably in parallel with the period when all candidates need to get their papers in. So if they are hanging on till corbyn gets excluded, then other candidates might have lost their chance to stand.

That's entirely speculative. Legal challenges might put the whole thing on hold, giving the right all the time they need afterwards. My point though is they don't have as much control over the process as they seem to think.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> I'm mildly curious as to what these people think socialism actually is*, I mean bloody Jess Philips described herself as a socialist in her resignation letter.
> 
> *well I'm not really, I know socialism=The Labour Party.



If Philips is describing herself as a socialist, then socialist must mean gobshite, ffs!


----------



## Libertad (Jul 11, 2016)

Wilf said:


> In other words it doesn't get on the NEC agenda till then.



And the NEC meets tomorrow.


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 11, 2016)

Wilf, you can't be suggesting things haven't gone entirely to plan so far?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

J Ed said:


> I will never forget years back being in a Labour Students meeting and hearing guest speaker Hilary Benn describe the privatisation of libraries, sacking of their paid staff and replacement of their volunteers as being socialist.



So for Benn, socialism means right-communitarianism.

The dog-fucking shitcunt.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 11, 2016)

eoin_k said:


> She attracts all the opprobrium for starting the leadership race leaving the field open for other candidates to stand in the coming days without taking their fair share of the blame for having undermined Corbyn. MPs who have been less visible than her or Hillary Benn will be able to say "Look, it is unfortunate that this mess arose. I didn't start the coup, but we all know that Jeremy isn't the right man for the job. I can provide the leadership to get us out of this mess.'


Is that really likely though?

I can't see this happening.

If Corbyn somehow gets excluded from the ballot then maybe something like this, but it seems a bit unrealistic surely?


----------



## Wilf (Jul 11, 2016)

eoin_k said:


> Wilf, you can't be suggesting things haven't gone entirely to plan so far?


My intitial draft of post 153 read thus: "what a bunch of clueless cunts"


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2016)

_Socialism is what the Labour Party does when in office._


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

wheelie_bin said:


> So, if Eagle's CLP sack her on Friday, leaving her spreadeagled by the political roadside, then quite aside from the laughter there's not been enough time for any voting. Which one stands next, will their name be as punnable and how long for their CLP to sack them? This has the potential for moving from farce to slapstick.



Fuck spread-eagling her.

Carve the blood-eagle on the traitor!!!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> Is that really likely though?
> 
> I can't see this happening.
> 
> If Corbyn somehow gets excluded from the ballot then maybe something like this, but it seems a bit unrealistic surely?


Why? That's how it always happens. What seems unrealistic about it?


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 11, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> Is that really likely though?
> 
> I can't see this happening.
> 
> If Corbyn somehow gets excluded from the ballot then maybe something like this, but it seems a bit unrealistic surely?



Even if Corbyn remains on the ballot, a candidate who appears to have relatively clean hands will fair better than her.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 11, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Ah, "pragmatic socialism", barely a fag paper between that and Blair's "what works". Centre-right fuckwit _faux_cialist.


Where Eagles dare; _the fourth way?_


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> They can't sack her, all they can do is put forward a motion of no confidence.



And trust to her doing the honourable thing, and stepping down as the member for Wallasey.

Shit, I think I just cracked a rib, laughing so hard!!!


----------



## krtek a houby (Jul 11, 2016)

Ugh. Listen to the slavish lickspittles, shrieking in glee over AE... live on the beeb news, if you can stomach it


----------



## JimW (Jul 11, 2016)

Any chance it's Burnham after all at the long game?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2016)

JimW said:


> Any chance it's Burnham after all at the long game?


Course it is.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 11, 2016)

Journalists have had a question for Corbyn: 'Do you think you can be PM after 2020 when you'd be 70 years old?'

The Eagle version should be: 'Do you think you can be PM after 2020 when you won't be an MP at all?'


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 11, 2016)

andysays said:


> I think what's being suggested is that she triggers the procedure (for which she needs 50ish members of the PLP to back her) and then some other hopeful says
> 
> "Ordinarily, I would never have dreamt of challenging Jeremy, but now that it's happened, I will reluctantly allow my name to be put forward as well"
> 
> Presumably that candidate would need the names of 50ish (other) members of the PLP to secure their nomination. Is that right?





> If we are to make the most of the opportunities ahead we need a bold break with the past.
> 
> I have repeatedly said that I do not want to be Prime Minister leader of the Labour party. That has always been my view. But events since last Thursday Angela _finally_ announced her leadership challenge have weighed heavily with me.
> 
> ...


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't know much about Jess Philips, aside from being a victim of a hate campaign spewed by a simpleton shit disturber called Sargon of Akkad. That alone made me sympathetic. I'm not sure what she thinks socialism is though.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 11, 2016)

JimW said:


> Any chance it's Burnham after all at the long game?


In this bewildering morass of shitness, I've wondered that too.


----------



## JimW (Jul 11, 2016)

Wilf said:


> In this bewildering morass of shitness, I've wondered that too.


His steadfastness looks surprising otherwise.


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 11, 2016)

Apparently, I've been paying too much attention to the wrong party's political fiasco today - Leadsom's going to do what?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2016)

eoin_k said:


> Apparently, I've been paying too much attention to the wrong party's political fiasco today - Leadsom's going to do what?


she is going to kill herself in a spectacular fashion at a press conference in the hope - and indeed expectation - of winning a posthumous turner prize


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2016)

She's launching live! Fly Eagle flyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## killer b (Jul 11, 2016)

apparently all the journalists fucked off out of her launch to report on Leadsom.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 11, 2016)

killer b said:


> apparently all the journalists fucked off out of her launch to report on Leadsom.



Beautiful


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> wait, what?



She's a "stalking horse". She initiates a leadership challenge so that others can pretend that they've only stepped forward "for the good of the party". She knows that Corbyn will beat her like an egg-sucking dog, but hopes that one of her equally insalubrious peers will beat Corbyn.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 11, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> She's launching live! Fly Eagle flyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


Bloody hell, everything else aside, I'm watching a live broadcast _on urban_. What a world we live in!


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 11, 2016)

To be fair to her, she seems a lot more confident right now than she did in the interviews over the weekend.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2016)

killer b said:


> apparently all the journalists fucked off out of her launch to report on Leadsom.


angela eagle was proud as a beagle
to her launch do she said please come
but she was floored by being ignored
as the hacks covered leadsom

Badgers


----------



## J Ed (Jul 11, 2016)

Eagle was accused of speaking in generalities and  asked to name a specific policy that would differentiate her from Corbyn and she answered with another string of generalities. She ain't winning anyone over.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 11, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> To be fair to her, she seems a lot more confident right now than she did in the interviews over the weekend.



Do you think so? I was just thinking that she looked very nervous, anxious, perhaps even a bit guilty. I sympathise with her on that if nothing else, I am an anxious public speaker too and it can be hard but then again I'm not trying to be leader of the opposition/PM.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2016)

killer b said:


> apparently all the journalists fucked off out of her launch to report on Leadsom.



It's like the boy who cried wolf


----------



## JimW (Jul 11, 2016)

She'll have to withdraw then announce she'll stand again Friday to maintain campaign momentum.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Eagle was accused of speaking in generalities and  asked to name a specific policy that would differentiate her from Corbyn and she answered with another string of generalities. She ain't winning anyone over.



All the blairites do this. Everyone's wise to it now, the public will not be sold another Tony Blair, particularly not now we've all seen exactly how much integrity these people have.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 11, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Do you think so? I was just thinking that she looked very nervous, anxious, perhaps even a bit guilty. I sympathise with her on that if nothing else, I am an anxious public speaker too and it can be hard but then again I'm not trying to be leader of the opposition/PM.


Yeah, she was cracking jokes and generally not _quite_ as unsure. I'm not saying it was an incredibly polished performance, just that she came across slightly better than the interviews where she could barely string two thoughts together.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2016)

JimW said:


> She'll have to withdraw then announce she'll stand again Friday to maintain campaign momentum.


momentum quite good at maintaining their own pace of events without her tho


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> Yeah, she was cracking jokes and generally not _quite_ as unsure. I'm not saying it was an incredibly polished performance, just that she came across slightly better than the interviews where she could barely string two thoughts together.


here it was one long stream of consciousness?


----------



## Cid (Jul 11, 2016)

Is there video of her announcement anywhere yet?

Transcription (c&p from torygraph)



> Today I am announcing my decision to stand for the leadership of the Labour Party.
> 
> I would not do this if I did not think I had something to offer to bring our party and our country back together.
> 
> ...



No video though. I tried watching Daily Politics but rapidly decided it wasn't worth the wait.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 11, 2016)

in all our excitement we have missed the real bad news, May for PM

off to that thread methinks


----------



## existentialist (Jul 11, 2016)

eoin_k said:


> She attracts all the opprobrium for starting the leadership race leaving the field open for other candidates to stand in the coming days without taking their fair share of the blame for having undermined Corbyn. MPs who have been less visible than her or Hillary Benn will be able to say "Look, it is unfortunate that this mess arose. I didn't start the coup, but we all know that Jeremy isn't the right man for the job. I can provide the leadership to get us out of this mess.'


Given all the practice Andy Burnham has been putting into clambering out of the Uncanny Valley and appearing to be actually human recently, I suspect he's probably got a special waterproof pot to keep his powder in...


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2016)

Apols if already posted, but this is LOLcakes stuff worth reposting: 
Angela Eagle facing 'no confidence' vote from her own constituency for taking on Corbyn


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2016)

please not burnham.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 11, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> please not burnham.


All the signs are there.


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 11, 2016)

Oh god, all that clapping. Why is she so stupid that she's throwing away her own career for these people? It's mental.


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 11, 2016)

Leadsom stepped down?!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2016)

existentialist said:


> All the signs are there.


we'll all be driving second hand nissan micras into an uncertain brexit future


----------



## Libertad (Jul 11, 2016)

existentialist said:


> I suspect he's probably got a special waterproof pot to keep his powder in...



Perhaps he shares Osborne's.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 11, 2016)

So, we'll have a new prime minister without a vote in the country or her own party and we have an attempt to get a new leader of the opposition without letting the current one on the ballot.  This just makes it too easy for North Korean satirists.


----------



## Tony_LeaS (Jul 11, 2016)

editor said:


> Apols if already posted, but this is LOLcakes stuff worth reposting:
> Angela Eagle facing 'no confidence' vote from her own constituency for taking on Corbyn



We obviously know that Corbyn with his vote of no confidence from Labours MPs, but surely if your local constituency are having a vote of no confidence pushed against you, then you have to realise that clearly you are doing something wrong and this is a complete fucking waste of time.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2016)

Wilf said:


> So, we'll have a new prime minister without a vote in the country or her own party and we have an attempt to get a new leader of the opposition with letting the current one on the ballot.  This just makes it too easy for North Korean satirists.


if anything can be gained from this farce its that its now easier to convince people we are being run played for fools by a bunch of arrogant cunts and charlatans


----------



## Wilf (Jul 11, 2016)

Random thought, assuming labour's leadership rules are the same in office as opposition:  you could have Labour PM in place who you knew would not get 20% of MPs/MEPs. The simple act of challenging him/her would be automatically to remove him/her.  Strange days indeed.


----------



## andysays (Jul 11, 2016)

Labour MP says party is 'on general election footing'


> Labour's election co-ordinator, Jon Trickett, says: "It now looks likely that we are about to have the coronation of a new Conservative prime minister. It is crucial, given the instability caused by the Brexit vote, that the country has a democratically elected prime minister.
> 
> "I am now putting the whole of the party on a general election footing. It is time for the Labour Party to unite and ensure the millions of people in the country left behind by the Tories' failed economic policies, have the opportunity to elect a Labour government.



What, if anything, does this mean for all the leadership shenanigans?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2016)

Wilf said:


> So, we'll have a new prime minister without a vote in the country or her own party and we have an attempt to get a new leader of the opposition with letting the current one on the ballot.  This just makes it too easy for North Korean satirists.


There has been a vote in the Conservative party


----------



## ska invita (Jul 11, 2016)

has she definitely launched her campaign yet?


----------



## Wilf (Jul 11, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> There has been a vote in the Conservative party


Only to narrow the field down, amongst MPs. Tory members are the electorate for Tory leadership elections.


----------



## Lorca (Jul 11, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> She's a "stalking horse". She initiates a leadership challenge so that others can pretend that they've only stepped forward "for the good of the party". She knows that Corbyn will beat her like an egg-sucking dog, but hopes that one of her equally insalubrious peers will beat Corbyn.



so, i suppose i'm being stupid here, but what does eagles get out of this herself? is she simply doing this for a new, prominent role in the ostensible shadow cabinet. i'm assuming principles have nothing to do with it!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> She's launching live! Fly Eagle flyyyyyyyyyyyyyy






ska invita said:


> has she definitely launched her campaign yet?


----------



## Wilf (Jul 11, 2016)

ska invita said:


> has she definitely launched her campaign yet?


She's launched her discus, but it's now wedged halfway up the cage.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 11, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> All the blairites do this. Everyone's wise to it now, the public will not be sold another Tony Blair, particularly not now we've all seen exactly how much integrity these people have.



Every fucking Blairite convo is larded with "what I'm saying is...", "the fact of the matter is...","let me just say that..." and other flatus-ridden generalities.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 11, 2016)

ViolentPanda said:


> Every fucking Blairite convo is larded with "what I'm saying is...", "the fact of the matter is...","let me just say that..." and other flatus-ridden generalities.


I hear you.


----------



## andysays (Jul 11, 2016)

ska invita said:


> has she definitely launched her campaign yet?



She has now...

*Labour leadership contest officially under way*


> *Labour's general secretary, Iain McNicol, says:*
> 
> *I have now received sufficient nominations to trigger a contest for the position of Leader of the Labour Party. I will now ask the chair of the National Executive Committee to convene a meeting to confirm arrangements for an election.”*


*
*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2016)

Wilf said:


> Only to narrow the field down, amongst MPs. Tory members are the electorate for Tory leadership elections.


So for you it's only a vote in the Conservative party when it's a vote of the Conservative party


----------



## killer b (Jul 11, 2016)

this is pure cringe. over already.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2016)

> Is Eagle launching a new perfume brand or something ?..


----------



## Cid (Jul 11, 2016)

I quite like the Mirror's headline; Angela Eagle's flight of fancy.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 11, 2016)

Lorca said:


> so, i suppose i'm being stupid here, but what does eagles get out of this herself? is she simply doing this for a new, prominent role in the ostensible shadow cabinet. i'm assuming principles have nothing to do with it!


All kinds of things.

Firstly, she gets a higher profile - always important to these powerseeking types. Name recognition will be a big thing, and she's got that now. Secondly, I expect some horsetrading will have gone on: "OK, Angela, the thing to do here is make your leadership bid, but don't make it too much of one. Kill people, but leave the buildings standing, and we'll see whether there might be a nice little Cabinet post for Minister for Standing Buildings we can ease you into once we've got a proper leader in place" type thing.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 11, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


>


Hahaha, it doesn't even *look* as if she's really trying! Definitely a case of <insert contender here>


----------



## existentialist (Jul 11, 2016)

Wilf said:


> I hear you.


In the circles in which I move, "I hear what you're saying" is very definitely code for "I am really trying very hard not to tell you to shut the fuck up".


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 11, 2016)

Say what you like about Angela Eagle, but at least she can stand on a stage without adopting that weird Tory John Wayne stance.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 11, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> Is Eagle launching a new perfume brand or something ?..


Angela - Protection you can trust, all day, ever day


So when do the NEC report back on who can be on the ballot? is it Friday?


----------



## gosub (Jul 11, 2016)

She read Philosophy, Politics and Economics at St John's College, Oxford


----------



## andysays (Jul 11, 2016)

All the dreams were held so close
Seemed to all go up in smoke...


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 11, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


>


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 11, 2016)

Well thats her leadsership campaign finished the moment it started. She cant hide the look of angry dismay as she calls out for forlornly  - "BBC? ... Robert Peston? .... Michael Crick? ..... Huddersfield Examiner? .. Anybody?" Its like  David Brent.


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 11, 2016)

Well that didn't take long:
‘Is Angela Eagle really better than Jeremy Corbyn?’ – Guardian writers on Labour’s leadership | Gary Younge, John Harris, Anne Perkins and Maya Goodfellow

Panel of three Guardian journalists discuss Angela Eagle as alternative party leader and none of them back her.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 11, 2016)

I like how whoever designed that logo managed to make it look from a distance like Angela's crossed out her own name.


----------



## oneflewover (Jul 11, 2016)

Tom Watson and Angela Eagle in earlier plotting


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 11, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


>



I'm surprised that no one has realised before that what the Labour party really needed was a colour rebrand, to a kind of sickly orangey-pinky-peach.

In fact, this colour scheme can only have been selected to deliberately draw people into making remarks about appearance, so that they can be dismissed as sexists, rather than about the utter vacuity of this MP and her ridiculous hokey-cokey leadership bid.


----------



## pesh (Jul 11, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


>


i thought it said Arghh


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2016)

pesh said:


> i thought it said Arghh


Nah, that's the pirate party!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 11, 2016)

Do you get the feeling that whoever put Eagle up for this really has it in for her?
Even without the proloooooooooonged  announcement and tragi-comic timing - the graphics and colour scheme are just appalling - she looks like shes offering nail treatments in a shopping centre -  then there's the non-existent message. 
Looks like someone has set her up to look an utter cunt. Maybe Jezza and co are more proficient in the dark arts then anyone expected.


----------



## Lorca (Jul 11, 2016)

existentialist said:


> All kinds of things.
> 
> Firstly, she gets a higher profile - always important to these powerseeking types. Name recognition will be a big thing, and she's got that now. Secondly, I expect some horsetrading will have gone on: "OK, Angela, the thing to do here is make your leadership bid, but don't make it too much of one. Kill people, but leave the buildings standing, and we'll see whether there might be a nice little Cabinet post for Minister for Standing Buildings we can ease you into once we've got a proper leader in place" type thing.



not much reward though is it, to be the public face of such a cluster-fuck, esp as she was shadow business secretary anyway. what use is a higher profile, when you end up with half the journalists walking out of your own press conference halfway through because a slightly bigger political entity just made a statement. its undignified innit. not that i care about her, but she seems to be throwing her career down the pan.


----------



## andysays (Jul 11, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Do you get the feeling that whoever put Eagle up for this really has it in for her?
> Even without the proloooooooooonged  announcement and tragi-comic timing - the graphics and colour scheme are just appalling - she looks like shes offering nail treatments in a shopping centre -  then there's the non-existent message.
> Looks like someone has set her up to look an utter cunt. Maybe Jezza and co are more proficient in the dark arts then anyone expected.



The irony is that the "presentation" is apparently now far more important than the actual substance - it isn't supposed to matter that your message is non-existent as long as your colour specialists and backdrop designers are pulling their weight.

The icing on the cake of all this would be if we now discover than the on-again-off-again nature of the Eagle challenge was because her design team couldn't decide on what colour theme or slogan ("Real Leadership"  ) to go with at the campaign launch...


----------



## Ergo Proxy (Jul 11, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> I'm surprised that no one has realised before that what the Labour party really needed was a colour rebrand, to a kind of sickly orangey-pinky-peach.
> 
> In fact, this colour scheme can only have been selected to deliberately draw people into making remarks about appearance, so that they can be dismissed as sexists, rather than about the utter vacuity of this MP and her ridiculous hokey-cokey leadership bid.



Maybe they had a lot of spare paint left over from the Barbie van?


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 11, 2016)

Oh dear, this really isn't going very well is it...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> I'm surprised that no one has realised before that what the Labour party really needed was a colour rebrand, to a kind of sickly orangey-pinky-peach.
> 
> In fact, this colour scheme can only have been selected to deliberately draw people into making remarks about appearance, so that they can be dismissed as sexists, rather than about the utter vacuity of this MP and her ridiculous hokey-cokey leadership bid.



They have defaulted to red over on FB...

 

Angela Eagle

I wouldn't normally encourage anyone to read comments but...just this once.


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 11, 2016)

Over 3,000 on that one, good God this is just priceless.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 11, 2016)

I hadn't even realised it was a union jack until that last post - that's even more unpleasant. It looks like its been soaked in pomegranate juice.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 11, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> They have defaulted to red over on FB...
> 
> View attachment 89465
> 
> ...


she has been really stitched up


----------



## Cid (Jul 11, 2016)

Rob Ray said:


> Oh dear, this really isn't going very well is it...
> 
> View attachment 89464



Like that on every fb post she's made. Well, recently anyway.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 11, 2016)

Rob Ray said:


> Over 3,000 on that one, good God this is just priceless.



Conor McVarnock: 
#crossthefloorandjointhetoriesifyiucantgetwiththeprogranme #quizlingplpscum


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> she has been really stitched up



Who would be so cruel and why is she allowing it to happen?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2016)

is this  treelover coup?


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 11, 2016)

Latest endorsement just in for Argh's Army.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 11, 2016)

Has anyone spotted a comment that isn't #keepcorbyn yet?

I realise that momentum is probably accused of being internet focused and not into the real meat of politics but don't tell me there aren't any pre corbyn era  members on fb.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jul 11, 2016)

#jogonangela


----------



## YouSir (Jul 11, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> Has anyone spotted a comment that isn't #keepcorbyn yet?
> 
> I realise that momentum is probably accused of being internet focused and not into the real meat of politics but don't tell me there aren't any pre corbyn era  members on fb.



Does #ImwithCorbyn count?

And it's not led my Momentum FB pages, as far as I've seen. So far from a solid consistent effort.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 11, 2016)

YouSir said:


> Does #ImwithCorbyn count?
> 
> And it's not led my Momentum FB pages, as far as I've seen. So far from a solid consistent effort.



No. 

I'm just thinking of what they are telling themselves to explain this.  They can't think that their supporters are just shy or not on fb.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 11, 2016)

all going just as well on Angela Eagle (@angelaeagle) on Twitter


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 11, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> Has anyone spotted a comment that isn't #keepcorbyn yet?
> 
> I realise that momentum is probably accused of being internet focused and not into the real meat of politics but don't tell me there aren't any pre corbyn era  members on fb.


Yes, I saw one that said #whoevenareyou and one that said #keepontrucking. I expect she'll announce a new awesome trucking policy soon for that one dude.


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 11, 2016)

Rob Ray said:


> View attachment 89467
> 
> Latest endorsement just in for Argh's Army.



I've had to walk out of the library having snorted with laughter at that.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2016)

The photoshopping has started too...


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 11, 2016)

killer b said:


> this is pure cringe. over already.



I actually managed to feel sorry for her for a second. Then I remembered she's backstabbing scum and returned to normal.


----------



## YouSir (Jul 11, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> No.
> 
> I'm just thinking of what they are telling themselves to explain this.  They can't think that their supporters are just shy or not on fb.



They'll be thinking 'those Stalinist entryists are really quick typers, aren't they?'


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 11, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> The photoshopping has started too...


I'm worried about this one, you know she'll say it's Corbyn or momentum who are anti-women blah blah.

That said, it really does look like tampon brand.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 11, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Maybe Jezza and co are more proficient in the dark arts then anyone expected.


Occam's Razor is having me seriously consider that Eaglegate is the product of a sort of nu-Yalta: a four way agreement between Jeremy Corbyn, Armando Iannucci, Angela Eagle, and a job lot of BHS' most unsaleable suit jackets.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 11, 2016)

wheelie_bin said:


> I'm worried about this one, you know she'll say it's Corbyn or momentum who are anti-women blah blah.
> 
> That said, it really does look like tampon brand.


Not very funny, is it?


----------



## Sifta (Jul 11, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Looks like someone has set her up to look an utter cunt. Maybe Jezza and co are more proficient in the dark arts then anyone expected.



Chilcot dumps on the intelligence services in order to save Blair from the Hague. But Blairites don't believe in blowback. More pit traps to come I expect.


----------



## Cid (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## a_chap (Jul 11, 2016)

As has been said before on this thread; this is getting more and more like an episode of The Thick Of It.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 11, 2016)

Now that May is talking about People's Quantitative Easing, worker representation on boards, Corbynite sloganeering about the many not the few, bonds to finance investment in infrastructure etc how much political space do the likes of Angela Eagle have to move around in between Corbyn and May?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2016)

a_chap said:


> As has been said before on this thread; this is getting more and more like an episode of The Thick Of It


No, it is less and less like an episode ttoi as no fucker would believe the events of the last month


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 11, 2016)

a_chap said:


> As has been said before on this thread; this is getting more and more like an episode of The Thick Of It


They'd have to do an extended series to cover build-up and outcomes, say 22 episodes?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 11, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> The photoshopping has started too...



Thats a bit shit - and dodge.They should go with the perfume brand - maybe "Repels Political Journalists" could be it USP.


----------



## Cid (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## billy_bob (Jul 11, 2016)

YouSir said:


> They'll be thinking 'those Stalinist entryists are really quick typers, aren't they?'



It can't be the SWP. They'd have to put down their copies of the paper. Never going to happen.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jul 11, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


>


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 11, 2016)

a_chap said:


> As has been said before on this thread; this is getting more and more like an episode of The Thick Of It



TTOI was far more concerned with mundane realities in comparison to this. This is like some gloriously over-the-top Bleasdale drama.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 11, 2016)

You know what, though. The prospect of the Labour Party collapsing like a flan in a cupboard really brings out the best in Urban 75. I can't tell you how many times I've hurt myself laughing at these threads in the last fortnight.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 11, 2016)

skyscraper101 said:


>


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 11, 2016)

killer b said:


> this is pure cringe. over already.




Hilarious as it is, the less funny side is that this is what the coup faction jettisoned cohesive opposition for at such a crucial time for the country.


----------



## killer b (Jul 11, 2016)

As mentioned further up the thread, Eagle isn't the coup faction's actual candidate (she might not be totally aware of this though)


----------



## weltweit (Jul 11, 2016)

killer b said:


> As mentioned further up the thread, Eagle isn't the coup faction's actual candidate (she might not be totally aware of this though)


I don't completely understand how other candidates get into the competition? Surely now there has to be a vote of the PLP which Eagle will win, then what / how / do others get in on the act?


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 11, 2016)

eoin_k said:


> Well that didn't take long:
> ‘Is Angela Eagle really better than Jeremy Corbyn?’ – Guardian writers on Labour’s leadership | Gary Younge, John Harris, Anne Perkins and Maya Goodfellow
> 
> Panel of three Guardian journalists discuss Angela Eagle as alternative party leader and none of them back her.


Was Harris definitely on there originally? Unless I'm going mad there's no comment by him now.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 11, 2016)

wheelie_bin said:


> I actually managed to feel sorry for her for a second. Then I remembered she's backstabbing scum and returned to normal.


I feel sorry for Michael Crick


----------



## killer b (Jul 11, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I don't completely understand how other candidates get into the competition?


by getting nominated by 51 MPs


> Surely now there has to be a vote of the PLP which Eagle will win, then what / how / do others get in on the act?


there is no vote of the PLP, Just the nomination process. Their plan only works if Corbyn is off the ballot, in which case - as soon as he is - other contenders will emerge.


----------



## belboid (Jul 11, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> Was Harris definitely on there originally? Unless I'm going mad there's no comment by him now.


still in the headline of you google 'john harris angela eagle' - intriguing


----------



## J Ed (Jul 11, 2016)

ska invita said:


> I feel sorry for Michael Crick



I don't


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 11, 2016)

ska invita said:


> I feel sorry for Michael Crick



The world has truly gone mad.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 11, 2016)

belboid said:


> still in the headline of you google 'john harris angela eagle' - intriguing


Hmmm, suppose they might have cut his comments and put them into a stand alone piece that's coming?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 11, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> The world has truly gone mad.


only joking! not really 

asked earlier, when is the NEC judgment on the ballot? sorry if it was answered but i missed it if so

Meanwhile NS says hes defo on it (published 3hrs ago)
Labour's NEC set to ensure Jeremy Corbyn is on leadership ballot
for what they know and thats worth


----------



## treelover (Jul 11, 2016)

redsquirrel said:


> Was Harris definitely on there originally? Unless I'm going mad there's no comment by him now.




Maya Goodfellow, new to the Guardian, I think. is one of those intersectionalists.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 11, 2016)

treelover said:


> Maya Goodfellow, new to the Guardian, I think. is one of those intersectionalists.


What do you understand to be the meaning of "intersectionalist"?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## Wilf (Jul 11, 2016)

ska invita said:


> only joking! not really
> 
> asked earlier, when is the NEC judgment on the ballot? sorry if it was answered but i missed it if so
> 
> ...


If that's all true it adds to my earlier speculation that the blairites have lost control of events.  Essentially, Owen Smith or others will have to decide whether they want to challenge _*Eagle*_ and stand themselves, as the clock will be ticking and PLP hustings and nominations coming within days.... all while Eagle et al are grubbing round in the high court. 

Presumably the best logic for Corbyn is for the whole process to start as quickly as possible and just have it against Eagle?  She gets crushed, life moves on.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


>


Ah so not perfume at all...pest repellent sexed up in pink.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 11, 2016)

Supposedly, the question Peston submitted but never got to ask was "What's your favourite colour?"


----------



## Wilf (Jul 11, 2016)

Wilf said:


> If that's all true it adds to my earlier speculation that the blairites have lost control of events.  Essentially, Owen Smith or others will have to decide whether they want to challenge _*Eagle*_ and stand themselves, as the clock will be ticking and PLP hustings and nominations coming within days.... all while Eagle et al are grubbing round in the high court.
> 
> Presumably the best logic for Corbyn is for the whole process to start as quickly as possible and just have it against Eagle?  She gets crushed, life moves on.


Ah, fuck, Owen Jones is getting in his papers before the NEC meeting tomorrow.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 11, 2016)

So, in this Tory tribute act, Angela is playing the role of Boris Johnson and Owen Smith the slithering govething?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2016)

killer b said:


> this is pure cringe. over already.




Somehow I just don't get the impression that the tide of history is behind Ms Eagle.

Sadly I doubt this fiasco will give her cause to reflect on the wisdom or otherwise of her recent behaviour, more likely the humiliation will just spur her on to continue with her 'destroy the town in order to save it' strategy.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2016)

Wilf said:


> So, in this Tory tribute act, Angela is playing the role of Boris Johnson and Owen Smith the slithering govething?



And I wonder if Eagle and Smith have noticed that their tory oopposite numbers have been comprehensively taken out of the game...


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 11, 2016)

How I imagine Angela's campaign team are feeling right now:


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 11, 2016)

I don't want to post that picture of her again, but if you squint a little at the end it really looks more like somebody squiggled Arsehole. Twice. Once on each side of her.


----------



## Whagwan (Jul 11, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> Has anyone spotted a comment that isn't #keepcorbyn yet?





> This is the shit room.  You've opened the shit room door.


----------



## binka (Jul 11, 2016)

She's on C4 news now and she really is terrible


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 11, 2016)

Krishnan GM is being pretty mean, it's great


----------



## binka (Jul 11, 2016)

Who was that character in The Thick of It who was allowed to believe he might become leader of the party for about 20 minutes?


----------



## Plumdaff (Jul 11, 2016)

billy_bob said:


> I'm surprised that no one has realised before that what the Labour party really needed was a colour rebrand, to a kind of sickly orangey-pinky-peach.
> 
> In fact, this colour scheme can only have been selected to deliberately draw people into making remarks about appearance, so that they can be dismissed as sexists, rather than about the utter vacuity of this MP and her ridiculous hokey-cokey leadership bid.



I thought it came from the same gigantic political minds that thought that the way to attract women was to have a pink bus, with the same likelihood of success.


----------



## catinthehat (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## billy_bob (Jul 11, 2016)

Plumdaff said:


> I thought it came from the same gigantic political minds that thought that the way to attract women was to have a pink bus, with the same likelihood of success.


Don't a lesbian married couple drive around in that van solving mysteries?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 11, 2016)

Hocus Eye. said:


> What do you understand to be the meaning of "intersectionalist"?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 11, 2016)

Just watching channel 4 news now , she really is pretty rubbish


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 11, 2016)

I am still trying to think of how I can express my discontent with her policies / voting record / dissembling about her leadership campaign on tweeter in 140 characters or whatever it is, in a way that's comradely and constructive and could not possibly be spun as being sexist or homophobic.

or whether just to post


----------



## maomao (Jul 11, 2016)

I hadn't actually seen her move or heard her speak till today. She's like a cross between Victoria Wood and Boris Johnson but I can't see her ever having the popularity of either.


----------



## Cid (Jul 11, 2016)

binka said:


> Who was that character in The Thick of It who was allowed to believe he might become leader of the party for about 20 minutes?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2016)




----------



## butchersapron (Jul 11, 2016)

None of this is treachery - it's them being true to the labour party they joined. Did i miss the whole 90s and 2000s or something?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 11, 2016)

just seen a page for support from Eagles team on facebook , with over 20k posts , nearly all of them in support for Jezza


----------



## bendeus (Jul 11, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> just seen a page for support from Eagles team on facebook , with over 20k posts , nearly all of them in support for Jezza


Yeah. It's priceless 

Fill yer boots


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 11, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


>



Knowing me..Angela Eagle...Ahaaaa


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 11, 2016)

wheelie_bin said:


> Yes, I saw one that said #whoevenareyou and one that said #keepontrucking. I expect she'll announce a new awesome trucking policy soon for that one dude.



Just saw this.  It's _almost_ certainly anti-corbyn but I can't quite work out if it's pro Eagle.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 11, 2016)

I watched it.It struck me as very sad.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 11, 2016)

bendeus said:


> Yeah. It's priceless
> 
> Fill yer boots


How come it's only 5k now?


----------



## bendeus (Jul 11, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How come it's only 5k now?


Search me, guv'nor


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How come it's only 5k now?



She isn't popular.


----------



## bendeus (Jul 11, 2016)

bendeus said:


> Search me, guv'nor


It's almost like any comment save for one represented as a hashtag has been deleted...


----------



## YouSir (Jul 11, 2016)

bendeus said:


> Search me, guv'nor



Can Facebook mods delete comments? Was 15k last time I looked. Bit of a culling before it becomes a footnote story in the papers?


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 11, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> The photoshopping has started too...



Photoshopping aside, going by the stupid expression on her stupid treacherous face,  is that the very moment all the reporters in the room just got up and fucked off ? 

Presumably after some heavily stifled chortling .

That's humiliating .

#noonelikesyou


----------



## Cid (Jul 11, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How come it's only 5k now?



I think that's number of likes (or reactions or whatever it is now). The linked mobile version of fb doesn't seem to display number of comments.


----------



## sihhi (Jul 11, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> None of this is treachery - it's them being true to the labour party they joined. Did i miss the whole 90s and 2000s or something?



Yes. Corbyn was more of a "traitor" to Kinnock than Eagle has been to Corbyn.


----------



## Cid (Jul 11, 2016)

This is the comment on normal fb.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 11, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How come it's only 5k now?


really ? was 20k at about 9pm

bastards


----------



## Cid (Jul 11, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> really ? was 20k at about 9pm
> 
> bastards



See my posts above (it's nearly 30k now incidentally).


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 11, 2016)

ruffneck23 said:


> really ? was 20k at about 9pm
> 
> bastards






> Angela Eagle
> Like This Page · 8 hrs ·
> 
> 
> ...



29k comments.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 11, 2016)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> How come it's only 5k now?



There are several posts on that page, most of them with several thousand negative comments.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jul 11, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> 29k comments.



30k now 

5.4k and likes so thats where the confusion come in


----------



## existentialist (Jul 11, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Do you get the feeling that whoever put Eagle up for this really has it in for her?
> Even without the proloooooooooonged  announcement and tragi-comic timing - the graphics and colour scheme are just appalling - she looks like shes offering nail treatments in a shopping centre -  then there's the non-existent message.
> Looks like someone has set her up to look an utter cunt. Maybe Jezza and co are more proficient in the dark arts then anyone expected.


She's got "expendable" written through her like a stick of rock. They will fuck her over, and she won't have the smarts or the backbone to have worked out a) how to make herself unfuckoverable, and b) where to stash a few Other People's Skeletons.


----------



## newbie (Jul 11, 2016)

Kendall got 18,857 votes in the last election


----------



## discokermit (Jul 11, 2016)

.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 11, 2016)

Eagle my arse. She's a Partridge. A real life,real thing , authentic grade A ishityounot Partridge.

That's fucking excruciating to watch .

Maybe she'll bounce back . And needless to say, have the last laugh .


----------



## discokermit (Jul 11, 2016)

if by excruciating you mean hilarious.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 11, 2016)

discokermit said:


> if by excruciating you mean hilarious.



Excruciatingly hilarious


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 11, 2016)

Even at Crystal Palace they're chanting "Cooooooooooooooooooorrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrbbbbbbyyyyynnn"

(I will get a laugh out of that dammit! )


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 11, 2016)

Someone should have asked her what she thinks about the pedestrianisation of Norwich city centre.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 11, 2016)

All of twitter is laughing at her. The entire  Internet is laughing at her .
There's a hash tag called #Argh all over the place .

And all those coup mongering, coup supporting journalists that egged her on and bigged her up just fucked off and left her standing there.

Is this entire thing just a massive practical joke ? Will Jeremy beadle jump out wearing a traffic wardens outfit and tell her to look at the camera ?

It's hilarious. It's brilliant .


----------



## Libertad (Jul 12, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> Will Jeremy beadle jump out wearing a traffic wardens outfit and tell her to look at the camera ?



Unlikely.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 12, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> Excruciatingly hilarious



After all, anyone tempted to feel this unanimous scorn and mockery is all a bit cruel can soon revive themselves with a quick look at Argh's parliamentary voting record.


----------



## Crispy (Jul 12, 2016)

Mass shadow cabinet resignations: 2016-06-27
All very spontaneous I'm sure.

*angela4leader.org*
whois information
Important Dates
Expires On
2017-06-25
Registered On
2016-06-25


----------



## Fingers (Jul 12, 2016)

Owen Smith's Facebook page is getting similar treatment Owen Smith Labour


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 12, 2016)

If corbyn is kept on the ballot - does anyone think Eagle will pull out? She will have a choice of immediate humiliation or prolonged humiliation. It doesn't look anything like a serious challenge. And a leadership election will further cement Corbyn's position.


----------



## YouSir (Jul 12, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> If corbyn is kept on the ballot - does anyone think Eagle will pull out? She will have a choice of immediate humiliation or prolonged humiliation. It doesn't look anything like a serious challenge. And a leadership election will further cement Corbyn's position.



Has to stay, unless she hands over to someone. Can't keep attacking Corbyn when you've proven that you're too weak to stand against him.


----------



## gosub (Jul 12, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> If corbyn is kept on the ballot - does anyone think Eagle will pull out? She will have a choice of immediate humiliation or prolonged humiliation. It doesn't look anything like a serious challenge. And a leadership election will further cement Corbyn's position.


That would require a fair few announcements


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2016)

"It's time for a woman leader of the Labour party" insists Eagle McEagleFace without actually explaining the benefits that this particular woman will bring. "Leaders need to be human beings too," she usefully adds to no great effect.

She is DREADFUL.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2016)

editor said:


> "It's time for a woman leader of the Labour party" insists Eagle McEagleFace without actually explaining the benefits that this particular woman will bring. "Leaders need to be human beings too," she adds.
> 
> She is DREADFUL.


i think corbyn should have let her deputise a few more times at pmqs.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 12, 2016)

I can see the similarity of Angela Eagle being the naive, sacrificial youngster, from my youth. Who was emboldened by the gang of blokes he was out drinking with to go and punch the biggest bloke in another gang of blokes. This would cause a massive fight so the big hitters could become involved without them being identified as the real trouble causers.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 12, 2016)

gosub said:


> That would require a fair few announcements


But nobody would attend.

Perhaps without recognition, her leadership challenge can never end, and thus she drifts alone forever on the sea of politics, like the Mary Celeste or that Russian cruise ship full of cannibal rats.


----------



## YouSir (Jul 12, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> I can see the similarity of Angela Eagle being the naive, sacrificial youngster, from my youth. Who was emboldened by the gang of blokes he was out drinking with to go and punch the biggest bloke in another gang of blokes. This would cause a massive fight so the big hitters could become involved without them being identified as the real trouble causers.



Chukka's going to glass someone then?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 12, 2016)

YouSir said:


> Chukka's going to glass someone then?



Given his history probably himself.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 12, 2016)

editor said:


> "It's time for a woman leader of the Labour party" insists Eagle McEagleFace without actually explaining the benefits that this particular woman will bring. "Leaders need to be human beings too," she usefully adds to no great effect.
> 
> She is DREADFUL.


I think the 'Ted Cruz for human president' stuff could be adapted here...


----------



## gosub (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## YouSir (Jul 12, 2016)

gosub said:


>




With credibility like theirs I can't help but wonder if someone was off down the builder's yard yesterday with some petty cash. But no, sure I'm wrong.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jul 12, 2016)

gosub said:


>




Was the broken glass on the outside though?


----------



## Santino (Jul 12, 2016)

Serious gaffe here: Eagle attacks young boy during bird of prey show


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 12, 2016)

Santino said:


> Serious gaffe here: Eagle attacks young boy during bird of prey show



Look forward to the non-apologetic statement: "I did what I believed was right based on the evidence before me at that time."


----------



## elbows (Jul 12, 2016)

Let the mighty eagle soar....

From the BBC live updates page:

*



			Angela Eagle forced to move Q&A venue
		
Click to expand...

*


> Posted at12:22
> 
> Angela Eagle has had to move a question and answer session in Luton to another venue after the hotel in which she was due to hold the event cancelled the booking.
> 
> ...


----------



## Fingers (Jul 12, 2016)

Oh lord. Seems the Eagle is going to bottle it if she cannot unfairly challenge Corbyn

Angela Eagle already 'considering pulling out' of leadership race if Corbyn is on the ballot | EvolvePolitics.com


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 12, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Unlikely.



Still more likely than her beating corbyn


----------



## Libertad (Jul 12, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Oh lord. Seems the Eagle is going to bottle it if she cannot unfairly challenge Corbyn
> 
> Angela Eagle already 'considering pulling out' of leadership race if Corbyn is on the ballot | EvolvePolitics.com



I think I may just have pissed myself.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 12, 2016)

Libertad said:


> Unlikely.



The festering, rotted corpse of Jeremy Beadle turning up would be quite an apt comment on the whole thing tbf.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 12, 2016)

Libertad said:


> I think I may just have pissed myself.


You know, i was going to say, I dont think she'll last the week and that Leadsom will have lasted longer

Question will be will Owen Smith have a punt?


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 12, 2016)

editor said:


> "It's time for a woman leader of the Labour party" insists Eagle McEagleFace without actually explaining the benefits that this particular woman will bring. "Leaders need to be human beings too," she usefully adds to no great effect.
> 
> She is DREADFUL.



She was asked how she expects to beat Teresa May in a GE . " because she's a Tory " appears to be her cunning , cant fail strategy .


----------



## ska invita (Jul 12, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> She was asked how she expects to beat Teresa May in a GE . " because she's a Tory " appears to be her cunning , cant fail strategy .


She is strong though, Ive heard. Maybe if it comes down to an arm wrestle she could've stood a chance .We'll never know.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 12, 2016)

gosub said:


>



Something almost poetic about the scabs' smashed window being replaced with a discarded '_Vote Remain' _placard.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2016)

Casually Red said:


> She was asked how she expects to beat Teresa May in a GE . " because she's a Tory " appears to be her cunning , cant fail strategy .


But she is a WOMAN and loves PINK!


----------



## co-op (Jul 12, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Oh lord. Seems the Eagle is going to bottle it if she cannot unfairly challenge Corbyn
> 
> Angela Eagle already 'considering pulling out' of leadership race if Corbyn is on the ballot | EvolvePolitics.com



This is getting surreal. 

I turned on the radio at 1 to listen to the news and had a weird realisation that at the moment it seems like literally almost nothing is too ridiculous to have happened. Angela Eagle had stuck an egg in Owen Smith's nose, or Theresa May had resigned already citing pressures of the job or something.

Instead it was  back to BBC journos slagging off Corbyn like a desperate veneer of normality had been pasted over everything.


I reckon the egg thing is true, but I can't prove it.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 12, 2016)

editor said:


> But she is a WOMAN and loves PINK!



If it goes on like this it'll be " because it's my turn " " it's not fair " and ultimately " your mum "

Angela Eagle will need to do better than this if she is to beat Jeremy Corbyn


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 12, 2016)

editor said:


> But she is a WOMAN and loves PINK!


Quite.

Anyone ever read what shoes Michael Gove favours?

"Michael Gove, looking smart in his cap toe Oxfords, took to the podium. It isn't just his performance that was polished."


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 12, 2016)

Fingers said:


> Oh lord. Seems the Eagle is going to bottle it if she cannot unfairly challenge Corbyn
> 
> Angela Eagle already 'considering pulling out' of leadership race if Corbyn is on the ballot | EvolvePolitics.com


Interesting that this was on at 9am. I didn't listen closely, but at a little after minute 16 it seems that they were already assuming she had withdrawn: BBC Radio 4 - Dead Ringers, Series 16, Episode 4. Politics moves so quickly these days that comedians just don't have time for a prospective leader to actually step down on their own, they have to roll with what they assume will be occurring while they air. Is pre-topical comedy the way forward for our post-factual world?


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 12, 2016)

Lurdan said:


>



Ladbrokes disagree, with nobody else standing they predict a loss.


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 12, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Something almost poetic about the scabs' smashed window being replaced with a discarded '_Vote Remain' _placard.


I kind of like that they had to cut it up.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 12, 2016)

#seemstothinkavaginaisaqualification#angelasashes#argh


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 12, 2016)

Gerry1time said:


> Someone should have asked her what she thinks about the pedestrianisation of Norwich city centre.



The launch of Angela Eagle's Labour leadership bid was beyond cringeworthy | JOE.co.uk


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm hearing rumour on the interwebs that Owen Smith is going to throw his stalking horse hat into the ring


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 12, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> I'm hearing rumour on the interwebs that Owen Smith is going to throw his stalking horse hat into the ring



Will that be as Angela pulls hers out? 

Although I do like the sound of a stalking horse hat; some sort of cross between Frankie Dettori and Sherlock Holmes perhaps.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 12, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> I'm hearing rumour on the interwebs that Owen Smith is going to throw his stalking horse hat into the ring


I'm hearing rumours he's denying it.


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 12, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm hearing rumours he's denying it.


Can anybody draw a meme showing Watson, Mandelson etc pushing Owen Smith out of a door marked "standing against Corbyn" while he clings desperately to the door frame and the Eagle is shown falling off a cliff on the other side?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 12, 2016)

I'm also seeing this:


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 12, 2016)

so - any idea when some sort of decision will be made? Will it be like the world cup draw - with Kylie announcing who's on the ballot accompanied by fireworks, big screens with fancy graphics and with a load of old blokes who look like the commitee from the local working men's club standing behind her looking uncomfortable?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I'm also seeing this:



two fewer than i anticipated


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2016)

wheelie_bin said:


> Can anybody draw a meme showing Watson, Mandelson etc pushing Owen Smith out of a door marked "standing against Corbyn" while he clings desperately to the door frame and the Eagle is shown falling off a cliff on the other side?


_erratum_: for 'meme' read 'sketch'


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 12, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> two fewer than i anticipated


I should stress that I can't vouch for this claim. But it's doing the rounds.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 12, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> I'm hearing rumour on the interwebs that Owen Smith is going to throw his stalking horse hat into the ring



Do you think they'll have remembered to switch the mike on for his 'launch'?

Christ, they are actually beyond parody - saying that, watching Corbyn take his own party to court would go quite high on the mirth metre...

I fear the term ' lack witted wank socks' is, before the year is out, going to look unsupportably charitable.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 12, 2016)

Oh dear, that tweet has disappeared.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 12, 2016)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Oh dear, that tweet has disappeared.



What did it say? 
Who made it?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 12, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> _erratum_: for 'meme' read 'sketch'


Could do, I was envisaging more of a collage, cut and paste job. Happy for the artist to determine the materials though, a sketch would be glorious.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> I should stress that I can't vouch for this claim. But it's doing the rounds.


i made it a majority of 7 when assessing who'd vote which way on the nec, but there you go.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2016)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Oh dear, that tweet has disappeared.


this is why for some time i have been saying it would be better to get a screen grab than link to the tweet.


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 12, 2016)

Louis MacNeice said:


> What did it say?
> Who made it?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


It said that Corbyn had won a vote on the NEC by 5 votes to go on the ballot for Leader. I can't remember the name of the tweeter, not known to me.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 12, 2016)

Hocus Eye. said:


> Oh dear, that tweet has disappeared.





Pickman's model said:


> this is why for some time i have been saying it would be better to get a screen grab than link to the tweet.


you make a fair point.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 12, 2016)

Hocus Eye. said:


> It said that Corbyn had won a vote on the NEC by 5 votes to go on the ballot for Leader. I can't remember the name of the tweeter, not known to me.



Thanks.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 12, 2016)

Latest unconfirmed rumour.


----------



## nuffsaid (Jul 12, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> this is why for some time i have been saying it would be better to get a screen grab than link to the tweet.



Here, here! Especially for those of us in workplaces that block Twitter. (But thankfully didn't think about blocking bulletin boards...)


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 12, 2016)

Apprently we wont know anything till 6pm.

so here's some light relief from an unexpected source -  Scottish Secretary Ruth Davidson.

"Everyone else in UK politics is either resigning, getting knifed, bottling it, withdrawing, failing, declaring, or falling on their sword.

I think the mad thing in all of the last few weeks is that the last man standing is Jeremy Corbyn. Although I am pleased that the PLP is about to show how united they are by putting forward a second unity candidate against the first.

That’s the difference between our two parties - Labour is still fumbling with its flies while the Tories are enjoying their post-coital cigarette. After withdrawing our massive Johnson."

Which begs the question - how can you be gay, Scottish and that witty and still be a fucking tory?


----------



## The Octagon (Jul 12, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> so here's some light relief from unexpected source -  Scottish Secretary Ruth Davidson.
> 
> 
> That’s the difference between our two parties - Labour is still fumbling with its flies while the Tories are enjoying their post-coital cigarette. After withdrawing our massive Johnson."



The Tories have already fucked something and congratulated themselves.

Not a huge surprise tbh.


----------



## Fingers (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Fingers (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Fingers (Jul 12, 2016)




----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 12, 2016)

kebabking said:


> Do you think they'll have remembered to switch the mike on for his 'launch'?
> 
> Christ, they are actually beyond parody - saying that, watching Corbyn take his own party to court would go quite high on the mirth metre...
> 
> I fear the term ' lack witted wank socks' is, before the year is out, going to look unsupportably charitable.


I hope he makes with the invisible tits. it's the best we can hope for at this point


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 12, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Which begs the question - how can you be gay, Scottish and that witty and still be a fucking tory?



Not only all that, but she's right. Fucking dangerous if you ask me....


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 12, 2016)

*Angela Eagle to challenge Jeremy Corbyn for the Labour leadership*

But not very hard or maybe for very long?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## brogdale (Jul 12, 2016)

> *The NEC have spoken, the bastards.*


----------



## brogdale (Jul 12, 2016)

Actual reaction =



> @angelaeagle says "I am glad the NEC has come to a decision. I welcome the contest ahead and I am determined to win it."


----------



## Sifta (Jul 12, 2016)

Sprocket. said:


> Was the broken glass on the outside though?



BBC news focusing on pile of broken glass on the outside


----------



## Hocus Eye. (Jul 12, 2016)

Sifta said:


> BBC news focusing on pile of broken glass on the outside


Hmm, does this mean it was an inside job.


----------



## JimW (Jul 12, 2016)

Time for a re-run?


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 12, 2016)

Irony!

Tim Farron (some bloke) is tweeting that anyone who wants social justice and economic competence should join the LibDems (some blokes, and some women).

This is the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 12, 2016)

To be fair to Tim Farron, he's always being firmly on the left, even when the lib dens had been hijacked by the right.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 12, 2016)

Angela4Leader | Facebook

I think someone is taking the piss.

Although to be honest, it's getting hard to tell...


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 12, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Angela4Leader | Facebook
> 
> I think someone is taking the piss.
> 
> Although to be honest, it's getting hard to tell...



It's not her official page and won't be up for long but fun all the same


----------



## Cid (Jul 12, 2016)

Just browsing her fb (her real fb). Er...






Think I'll head over to Icke now.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 12, 2016)

The Friend of the Freedom sounds to me like a sequel to Children of the Corn ...


----------



## two sheds (Jul 12, 2016)

Friend of Freedom of the Land


----------



## mhwfc1 (Jul 12, 2016)

Enough to buy a hundred votes


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 12, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> The Friend of the Freedom sounds to me like a sequel to Children of the Corn ...



Ah so didn't disappear it's just on another thread! Damn these cross thread identical posts, confusing me and making me just like them


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 12, 2016)

out of curiosity - seems to be part of the freedom programme - a domestic violence project.

press release from cheshire masons here


----------



## tim (Jul 13, 2016)

Gerry1time said:


> To be fair to Tim Farron, he's always being firmly on the left, even when the lib dens had been hijacked by the right.



Who could possibly want to be fair to Tim Farron?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 13, 2016)

Changing News Values - in 1985 I put a brick through the window of the Clacton Conservative Party Office after they refused to photocopy some posters for our local Live Aid concert. 
This act of violent political intimidation went unreported even by the Clacton Gazette - and there were no demands for Bob Geldoff to reign in his supporters.


----------



## squirrelp (Jul 13, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> out of curiosity - seems to be part of the freedom programme - a domestic violence project.
> 
> press release from cheshire masons here


The masons do some stuff which is pretty harmless... not everything they do is a secret corruption of the entire world


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 13, 2016)

This eagle person is utterly fucking dire. Bad to worse . No policies, desperately trying to copy the person she claims is unelectable, goes bananas when her voting records brought up . Keeps announcing she's a woman. And northern . That's all she's got .

Angela Eagle's leadership launch goes from bad to worse: 'I'm not crying now, am I' | Coffee House


----------



## existentialist (Jul 13, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Quite.
> 
> Anyone ever read what shoes Michael Gove favours?
> 
> "Michael Gove, looking smart in his cap toe Oxfords, took to the podium. It isn't just his performance that was polished."


Fuck. I like Oxfords, but I'll always think of them as Goveshoes now...


----------



## existentialist (Jul 13, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


> out of curiosity - seems to be part of the freedom programme - a domestic violence project.
> 
> press release from cheshire masons here


There's a Mason there hasn't done his top button up.  *makes note*


----------



## hot air baboon (Jul 13, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Changing News Values - in 1985 I put a brick through the window of the Clacton Conservative Party Office after they refused to photocopy some posters for our local Live Aid concert.



Brixit


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Changing News Values - in 1985 I put a brick through the window of the Clacton Conservative Party Office after they refused to photocopy some posters for our local Live Aid concert.
> This act of violent political intimidation went unreported even by the Clacton Gazette - and there were no demands for Bob Geldoff to reign in his supporters.


In eagle's case the glass was outside the window, they showed it on the news last night


----------



## weltweit (Jul 13, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> In eagle's case the glass was outside the window, they showed it on the news last night


And? where was the brick?


----------



## hot air baboon (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2016)

Kaka Tim said:


> Changing News Values - in 1985 I put a brick through the window of the Clacton Conservative Party Office after they refused to photocopy some posters for our local Live Aid concert.
> This act of violent political intimidation went unreported even by the Clacton Gazette - and there were no demands for Bob Geldoff to reign in his supporters.


Rein means control, reign means rule


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2016)

weltweit said:


> And? where was the brick?


Nowhere to be seen


----------



## brogdale (Jul 13, 2016)

** thread title **?



Yes, indeed.
Just the sort of leader that a party of the left needs; a former Big Pharma corporate boss/BBC producer who lives in a stock-broker Surrey village. Real man of the people.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2016)

brogdale said:


> ** thread title **?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I thought he came across as a mendacious little shit. Maybe that's what karen buck likes about him


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2016)

brogdale said:


> ** thread title **?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hoping people will confuse him with Owen jones


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 13, 2016)

existentialist said:


> Fuck. I like Oxfords, but I'll always think of them as Goveshoes now...


I had no source at all for that.  It was the first thing off the top of my head.  Maybe he wears Vans.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 13, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> I thought he came across as a mendacious little shit.


Seems like some of his colleagues concur...



The right obviously are not too fond of split splitters.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Seems like some of his colleagues concur...
> 
> 
> 
> The right obviously are not too fond of split splitters.



yeh he could have had it all if only he'd followed the plan


----------



## weltweit (Jul 13, 2016)

I have no idea who Owen Smith is, I even googled his image and was still none the wiser!


----------



## inva (Jul 13, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I have no idea who Owen Smith is, I even googled his image and was still none the wiser!


he looks vaguely like the French president Hollande.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2016)

inva said:


> he looks vaguely like the French president Hollande.


sadly he is not as statesmanlike as the eminent french president


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 13, 2016)

WTF


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 13, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> WTF


 
That can't be real!

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 13, 2016)

Oh wow


----------



## mauvais (Jul 13, 2016)

Yeah, you haven't scrolled far enough yet.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 13, 2016)

If it is a fake it is black humour which absorbs all the light in the universe:


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 13, 2016)

these cant be real?


----------



## free spirit (Jul 13, 2016)

OMG those aren't even parodies are they?

Her campaign is so fucked.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 13, 2016)

err of course they are parodies


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2016)

And they say the internet promotes cynicism.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2016)

She was utterly dreadful on Newsnight last night (or whatever the show was with the Dragons Den bloke). Rarely have I heard anyone as annoying. Out came the meaningless, "It's time for a woman leader" drivel.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2016)

editor said:


> She was utterly dreadful on Newsnight last night. Rarely have I heard anyone as annoying.


if the magenta scum have their way you might hear an awful lot more from her


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 13, 2016)

@lewis_goodall Member of Wallasey CLP tells me that momentum for vote of no confidence in Angela Eagle is "unstoppable" #LabourNEC #newsnight


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 13, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> WTF


That's some fine-ass trolling


----------



## free spirit (Jul 13, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> err of course they are parodies


arse, so it is. misled by the 2012 join date.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2016)

free spirit said:


> OMG those aren't even parodies are they?
> 
> Her campaign is so fucked.


your critical faculties seem to have atrophied.


----------



## rutabowa (Jul 13, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> your critical faculties seem to have atrophied.


no need to stick the boot in ha


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2016)

rutabowa said:


> no need to stick the boot in ha


it is but the latest in a series of posts leading to my conclusion expressed in #456


----------



## belboid (Jul 13, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> And they say the internet promotes cynicism.


they say it promotes stupidity too


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2016)

belboid said:


> they say it promotes stupidity too


I'm not quite clever enough to work out whether this is a dig and if so what prompted it.


----------



## Whagwan (Jul 13, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> @lewis_goodall Member of Wallasey CLP tells me that momentum for vote of no confidence in Angela Eagle is "unstoppable" #LabourNEC #newsnight



Is there any legal power behind a CLP no-confidence vote?


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2016)

Whagwan said:


> Is there any legal power behind a CLP no-confidence vote?


Nope.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 13, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> And they say the internet promotes cynicism.



Already Captain Cynicism.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 13, 2016)

Whagwan said:


> Is there any legal power behind a CLP no-confidence vote?



Any PLP MP who said JC should stand down because of the PLP no-confidence vote would surely stand down if they themselves received a no-confidence vote from their CLP though, wouldn't they?  If they had the integrity that JC clearly lacks?




Wouldn't they?




Surely?


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 13, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> Any PLP MP who said JC should stand down because of the PLP no-confidence vote would surely stand down if they themselves received a no-confidence vote from their CLP though, wouldn't they?  If they had the integrity that JC clearly lacks?








			
				Hansard 2017 said:
			
		

> 'I was elected to this House, not by a rabble of entryists and wreakers who cynically took over my local CLP but by the people of Wallasey, and I consider it a duty and a privilege to continue to represent my constitutents for the rest of the term of this parliament. We live in a parliamentary democracy, where people elect individual MPs, not political parties, and it would be a dereliction of my duty were I to turn my back on those who elected me to this house, at a time of national crisis.'


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 13, 2016)

Does Hansard  say that?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Does Hansard  say that?


the use of 'party's' instead of 'parties' somewhat undermines the verisimilitude of the alleged quote


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 13, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Does Hansard  say that?



Yes butchers it does. I refer you to vol. 610, col. 250, where Angela eagle will say precisely that in 6 months time.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 13, 2016)

editor said:


> Out came the meaningless, "It's time for a woman leader" drivel.



One of the things that really bugs me about this line is that Labour's already had at least one female leader hasn't it? Hasn't Harriet Harman been leader of the party as an interim thing when people have stepped down? Ok, so not leader for long, but Angela Eagle can hardly claim to be the first.


----------



## Lurdan (Jul 13, 2016)

Gerry1time said:


> One of the things that really bugs me about this line is that Labour's already had at least one female leader hasn't it? Hasn't Harriet Harman been leader of the party as an interim thing when people have stepped down? Ok, so not leader for long, but Angela Eagle can hardly claim to be the first.


First female acting leader was Margaret Beckett after John Smith died. Harman has been acting leader twice.


----------



## Gerry1time (Jul 13, 2016)

There we go then


----------



## Tankus (Jul 13, 2016)

weltweit said:


> I have no idea who Owen Smith is, I even googled his image and was still none the wiser!



I'm from the next valley over .........and me too...!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2016)

Lurdan said:


> First female acting leader was Margaret Beckett after John Smith died. Harman has been acting leader twice.


never made the role her own tho


----------



## Tankus (Jul 13, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> your critical faculties seem to have atrophied.



He's not the only one having difficulty in separating reality from the darkly surreal....

It's like watching Armando Iannucci' s follow up series written while he was out to lunch on crack... every episode funnier than the last..


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 13, 2016)

Can you imagine the furore if Corbyn used a term like "comradely"?

Keep It Comradely


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 13, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Can you imagine the furore if Corbyn used a term like "comradely"?
> 
> Keep It Comradely



OMG Communism!


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 13, 2016)

editor said:


> She was utterly dreadful on Newsnight last night (or whatever the show was with the Dragons Den bloke). Rarely have I heard anyone as annoying. Out came the meaningless, "It's time for a woman leader" drivel.



She seems to be under the impression that being a northern lass is actually a _policy_.

It's certainly the nearest she's got to one by some distance...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2016)

editor said:


> She was utterly dreadful on Newsnight last night (or whatever the show was with the Dragons Den bloke). Rarely have I heard anyone as annoying. Out came the meaningless, "It's time for a woman leader" drivel.


yeh. a woman leader. a leader who happens to be a woman. maybe. but not angela eagle, she couldn't lead a horse to water although she could drive it to drink.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 13, 2016)

Fozzie Bear said:


> Can you imagine the furore if Corbyn used a term like "comradely"?
> 
> Keep It Comradely


Hey Angela Eagle is "Of The Left" too you know. She said so on TV and everything


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Hey Angela Eagle is "Of The Left" too you know. She said so on TV and everything


She's fucking sinister


----------



## brogdale (Jul 13, 2016)

Lol...



> With perhaps less than ideal timing, Angela Eagle made a speech to Labour women earlier this evening, where a quip about Boris Johnson suddenly sounded a lot more serious.
> 
> The Labour leadership candidate brought up her referendum debate performance, where she told Johnson to stop using the £350m figure. “Oh Boris, isn’t he great for just bouncing around,” she joked.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 13, 2016)




----------



## tim (Jul 13, 2016)

squirrelp said:


> The masons do some stuff which is pretty harmless... not everything they do is a secret corruption of the entire world



They've had their revolutionary moments too:



> Paris Commune Edit
> In 1870 the Grand Orient de France numbered around 18,000 Freemasons and the Scottish Rite around 6,000.[21] March 1871 saw the start of the Paris Commune, in which Parisian Freemasons were heavily involved. Thirifocq, a militant socialist and member of the "le libre Examen" lodge of the Supreme Council of France, demanded that Masonic banners be set up on Paris's ramparts and that they should be "avenged" should they be torn by the bullets of the anti-Commune forces. Many Freemasons figured among the revolutionaries, including Jules Vallès and Élisée Reclus. On 29 April 1871 several thousand Freemasons of both obediences gathered behind dozens of banners for a large demonstration gathered before the Versaillan forces. This demonstration was followed by a meeting between two emissaries of the Commune (including Thirifocq) and Adolphe Thiers, which ended in failure and in the crushing of the Commune by the Versaillans. Unlike the Parisian lodges, those in the provinces did not support the Commune, on whose fall the Grand Orient officially disavowed the action of the Parisian lodges and rallied to Thiers and the French Third Republic, in which it was to play a leading role.



History of Freemasonry in France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## wheelie_bin (Jul 13, 2016)

Bernie Gunther said:


>



I wonder who the 9 are, family? Anyway, well done unofficial meeting.


----------



## tim (Jul 13, 2016)

Bernie Gunther said:


>




Well, she's made her views about those who lose confidence votes clear


----------



## Kesher (Jul 14, 2016)

‘They’ve made him foreign secretary?’ Boris Johnson’s elevation stuns Angela Eagle – video


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 14, 2016)

Kesher said:


> ‘They’ve made him foreign secretary?’ Boris Johnson’s elevation stuns Angela Eagle – video



Fuck! Offer Sweaty Swain Chancellor, anything!


----------



## two sheds (Jul 14, 2016)

At least he's not Home Secretary or anything to do with the country's Finances


----------



## Rob Ray (Jul 14, 2016)

That's the most human she's been so far.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 14, 2016)

brogdale said:


> Lol...
> 
> ​



I'm surprised that wasn't the cue for everyone to get up and make a bolt for the door...again.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 14, 2016)

They'll not catch her out again.  locks the doors now when everybody's sat down .


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 14, 2016)

tim said:


> They've had their revolutionary moments too:
> 
> 
> 
> History of Freemasonry in France - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




Allende speaking to Regis Debray on the subject

Salvador Allende


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 14, 2016)

ska invita said:


> Hey Angela Eagle is "Of The Left" too you know. She said so on TV and everything


my failed (by a crushing double the amount of votes) labour wannabe mp said the same thing. But you have to be practical to win, so shhh I'm a socialist really though. Who keep falling for that shit from labour mps


----------



## J Ed (Jul 14, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> my failed (by a crushing double the amount of votes) labour wannabe mp said the same thing. But you have to be practical to win, so shhh I'm a socialist really though. Who keep falling for that shit from labour mps



It's just patter, isn't it? Like how if you're in a job interview you have to act like you are passionate about customer service to the point of derangement or sexual pathology.


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 14, 2016)

DotCommunist said:


> my failed (by a crushing double the amount of votes) labour wannabe mp said the same thing. But you have to be practical to win, so shhh I'm a socialist really though. Who keep falling for that shit from labour mps


"When we come into power we'll be able to take the masks off and reveal ourselves as socialists. But to get into power we have to keep the masks on".

This has been the promise since the 80s. Anyone still falling for it is a fucking idiot.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 14, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> "When we come into power we'll be able to take the masks off and reveal ourselves as socialists. But to get into power we have to keep the masks on".
> 
> This has been the promise since the 80s. Anyone still falling for it is a fucking idiot.


The 1880s?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 14, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> The 1880s?


I should have added the caveat "in my personal experience". I remember it being said to me when I was a member, not long before I left, which is a very long time ago now. 

"We have to keep a lid on it to get in". Kinnock was leader.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> "When we come into power we'll be able to take the masks off and reveal ourselves as socialists. But to get into power we have to keep the masks on


Yeh but what happens if you keep the mask on so long it becomes your face - strange how often that is the case


----------



## danny la rouge (Jul 14, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh but what happens if you keep the mask on so long it becomes your face - strange how often that is the case


Indeed.  And for some it was never a mask anyway, just the creation of a new common sense: A conception of the world which says that "moderate", "reasonable", " electable", "polished", "media-savvy" and "presentable" are all synonymous with _neoliberal_.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Indeed.  And for some it was never a mask anyway, just the creation of a new common sense: A conception of the world which says that "moderate", "reasonable", " electable", "polished", "media-savvy" and "presentable" are all synonymous with _neoliberal_ wanker.


c4u


----------



## eoin_k (Jul 14, 2016)

I remember a friend who was in the Labour Party summing up well to me almost twenty years ago: Labour was never a socialist party, but one that had included socialists among its membership from the beginning, what changed with Blair was that socialists were no longer welcome.


----------



## Casually Red (Jul 14, 2016)

two sheds said:


> At least he's not Home Secretary or anything to do with the country's Finances



His first engagement at the French embassy went a tad less than swimmingly


----------



## coley (Jul 14, 2016)

danny la rouge said:


> Indeed.  And for some it was never a mask anyway, just the creation of a new common sense: A conception of the world which says that "moderate", "reasonable", " electable", "polished", "media-savvy" and "presentable" are all synonymous with _neoliberal_.


Dennis Sinner must be laughing his socks off at the shenanigans of the Progress lot, 
Spelling mistake above, but apt I think


----------



## J Ed (Jul 15, 2016)

Jesus Christ, she used the 'my record is a Corbynista meme' line again. It's an actual tactic rather than a car crash ad hoc reaction.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 16, 2016)

Man arrested yesterday for making death threats.

Arrest over Angela Eagle death threats - BBC News


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 16, 2016)

What to make of this then?


----------



## Weller (Jul 16, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> What to make of this then?



is this the office whats all this roof top protest about ? politics is all  getting a bit to surreal for me at the moment lol


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jul 16, 2016)

Looks like a burglary attempt. Regrettably common in these parts.

Local suggestion is the rooftop thing was some MRA types.


----------



## Kesher (Jul 16, 2016)

Campaigners stage rooftop protest at MP Angela Eagle's constituency office


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 18, 2016)




----------



## gawkrodger (Jul 18, 2016)

I'm obviously no fan of Eagle, but wow


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 18, 2016)

I am abnormal. I do not have a wife and kids.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 18, 2016)

gawkrodger said:


> I'm obviously no fan of Eagle, but wow



A strong pitch there to the imaginary Corbynite homophobes


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2016)

gawkrodger said:


> I'm obviously no fan of Eagle, but wow


I saw that earlier and laughed because i thought no one normal would be doing that. I didn't even think of the Eagle stuff till you mentioned her above but it clearly is there. That's really really not going to go down well with labour members. He seems to be pitching his stuff outside the party for some reason.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jul 18, 2016)

or he's just doing the seemingly standard PLP thing of 'oh, the working-classes are just bigoted fools' and trying to play to that accordingly?


----------



## J Ed (Jul 18, 2016)

gawkrodger said:


> or he's just doing the seemingly standard PLP thing of 'oh, the working-classes are just bigoted fools' and trying to play to that accordingly?



The classist tropes about working-class racism don't extend to homophobia. I'm genuinely puzzled by this


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2016)

gawkrodger said:


> or he's just doing the seemingly standard PLP thing of 'oh, the working-classes are just bigoted fools' and trying to play to that accordingly?


He is, but that again means he's trying to talk out the windows or over the heads of the party to those voters - not the actual people who are going to be voting in the election he thinks he's going to be in. It's bizarre behaviour.


----------



## killer b (Jul 18, 2016)

He isn't appealing to the homophobes, he's just proper fucked up is all. Careless wording. Nice to see the fuckers being hoist by their own petards after the isis/israel thing, mind.


----------



## gawkrodger (Jul 18, 2016)

Isn't his background in PR? Extra level of incompetence if so


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 18, 2016)

Ignoring the pretty selective quoting to compare to the Leadsome incident (and hand Argh an open goal), the shades of "I think most people who have dealt with me, think I'm a pretty straight sort of guy, and I am." bring the 's out


----------



## YouSir (Jul 18, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> He is, but that again means he's trying to talk out the windows or over the heads of the party to those voters - not the actual people who are going to be voting in the election he thinks he's going to be in. It's bizarre behaviour.



Playing to the imagined majority in the party who believe in victory at any cost and will be impressed by his willingness to appeal to those bigoted proles.

E2a: Or not, could just be incompetence.


----------



## Fozzie Bear (Jul 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> He isn't appealing to the homophobes, he's just proper fucked up is all. Careless wording. Nice to see the fuckers being hoist by their own petards after the isis/israel thing, mind.



Poor judgment, not leadership material. Unelectable.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 18, 2016)

killer b said:


> He isn't appealing to the homophobes, he's just proper fucked up is all. Careless wording. Nice to see the fuckers being hoist by their own petards after the isis/israel thing, mind.



Well if it is a fuck up it is only a fuck up if media run with it in that way. I can't find any evidence of that after a cursory search.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 18, 2016)

The bloke's a fucking bellend.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2016)

J Ed said:


> A strong pitch there to the imaginary Corbynite homophobes


fucking deserves the bastinado for that


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 18, 2016)

Rutita1 said:


> I am abnormal. I do not have a wife and kids.


I, also, am abnormal. I have a calcified bruise on the back of my head.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2016)

YouSir said:


> Playing to the imagined majority in the party who believe in victory at any cost and will be impressed by his willingness to appeal to those bigoted proles.
> 
> E2a: Or not, could just be incompetence.


Hadn't thought of that. But that means he's appealing to the section of the party that just got hammered in the last leadership election and appear to have made little headway with the membership in the period since.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jul 18, 2016)

Another point is that these fuckers don't just think they're starring in the West Wing, they actually think they're living in America, where that kind of dogwhistling would work, in at least some places.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 18, 2016)

Not so normal that he's seen the 'Ted Cruz for human president' website' like everyone else.


----------



## YouSir (Jul 18, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Hadn't thought of that. But that means he's appealing to the section of the party that just got hammered in the last leadership election and appear to have made little headway with the membership in the period since.



Not sure that matters to them, just look at all the negative stuff they've thrown at supporters. I think they're true believers who think they have the numbers to win without any reaching out. Fair enough maybe, not like they can reconcile themselves now anyway. Just keep pushing on towards the cliff edge assuming it'll all come good.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2016)

YouSir said:


> Not sure that matters to them, just look at all the negative stuff they've thrown at supporters. I think they're true believers who think they have the numbers to win without any reaching out. Fair enough maybe, not like they can reconcile themselves now anyway. Just keep pushing on towards the cliff edge assuming it'll all come good.


_Fanaticism consists of redoubling your efforts when you have forgotten your aim._


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 18, 2016)

What is it with politicians getting people to stand behind them when they're doing speeches? It's weird. Definitely not normal behaviour from Mr Normal.


----------



## YouSir (Jul 18, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> What is it with politicians getting people to stand behind them when they're doing speeches? It's weird. Definitely not normal behaviour from Mr Normal.



Especially as they all look like they hate him.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 18, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> What is it with politicians getting people to stand behind them when they're doing speeches? It's weird. Definitely not normal behaviour from Mr Normal.



I don't know who those people are but a lot of them were behind him in another pic, I'll see if I can find it.


----------



## ItWillNeverWork (Jul 18, 2016)

Actually I think I know the answer to my own question. It's because he can't pack out a room with people other than cameramen and journalists. He needs to pay people to be on stage so it doesn't look pathetic like Eagle's launch did (although she couldn't even pull a decent crowd of journalists so hers was doubly pathetic).


----------



## J Ed (Jul 18, 2016)

Nevermind it was just a diff angle


----------



## hot air baboon (Jul 18, 2016)

YouSir said:


> Especially as they all look like they hate him.



...or hostages on Iranian tv....


----------



## Ted Striker (Jul 18, 2016)

hot air baboon said:


> ...or hostages on Iranian tv....


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2016)

hot air baboon said:


> ...or hostages on Iranian tv....


Incidentally the new Iranian ambassador to Assad's Syria - in effect the person now running the military operations of the regime and re-organsing Syrian society is one of the hostage takers. That's the wonderful secular assad's Syria - now run by violent shia fanatics.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> What is it with politicians getting people to stand behind them when they're doing speeches? It's weird. Definitely not normal behaviour from Mr Normal.


the woman in the red t-shirt at the end on the right looks like she's going to deck the fucker as soon as they're off stage


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Incidentally the new Iranian ambassador to Assad's Syria - in effect the person now running the military operations of the regime and re-organsing Syrian society is one of the hostage takers. That's the wonderful secular assad's Syria - now run by violent shia fanatics.


it does make a change from violent alawite fanatics tho.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> What is it with politicians getting people to stand behind them when they're doing speeches? It's weird. Definitely not normal behaviour from Mr Normal.


they've got his back and they'll fill it full of knives at the earliest opportunity


----------



## J Ed (Jul 18, 2016)

La Pasionara vs Captain Mainwaring: MPs battle to be candidate to take on Jeremy Corbyn



> Asked how Smith had performed afterwards, one supporter of Eagle told reporters he was like: "a Welsh Captain Mainwaring"
> 
> "Owen is really good but he's a member of the Taffia," Labour MP Stephen Pound said.
> 
> ...



Imagine spending any time whatsoever with these people.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2016)

So Eagle is like a horrible murderous stalinist who would lie and dissemble at the drop of a hat at stalin's bidding and who helped the grave-diggers of the spanish revolution to insert themselves into hidden positions of power and who denied the existence of the gulags.

I thought that was corbyn.


----------



## Sue (Jul 18, 2016)

La Pasionara?  That's up there with them calling themselves the Maquis.


----------



## captainmission (Jul 18, 2016)

Maybe they're all his wives? That would be really normal


ItWillNeverWork said:


> What is it with politicians getting people to stand behind them when they're doing speeches? It's weird. Definitely not normal behaviour from Mr Normal.



Maybe they're all his wives? That would be remarkably normal.

A rookie error though, going for a wife off against Corbyn. He's had 3. Ok, none of them have been primary school teachers, but it's 50% normal than the other two candidates combined. 

But honestly what the fuck is wrong with these people? I've had a wife and have had 2 jobs! I'm a northern girl! Do they really think this is what people want?


----------



## two sheds (Jul 18, 2016)

captainmission said:


> I'm a northern girl!



Is that normal?

And I've been consistently single so I'm definitely out 

#areyounormal


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> What is it with politicians getting people to stand behind them when they're doing speeches? It's weird. Definitely not normal behaviour from Mr Normal.


Seems to be something of an American import. Whenever you see US politicos making a pitch they appear to have their minions behind them.


----------



## captainmission (Jul 18, 2016)

two sheds said:


> Is that normal?



Apparently it's a policy.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 18, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The bloke's a fucking bellend.


Urban at its best; just 5 words...that's it.


----------



## Beermoth (Jul 18, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> What is it with politicians getting people to stand behind them when they're doing speeches? It's weird. Definitely not normal behaviour from Mr Normal.



Looks very white to me.


----------



## binka (Jul 18, 2016)

Beermoth said:


> Looks very white to me.


The correct term is 'hideously white'


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 18, 2016)

Beermoth said:


> Looks very white to me.


Like his politics, anaemic


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 18, 2016)

J Ed said:


> La Pasionara vs Captain Mainwaring: MPs battle to be candidate to take on Jeremy Corbyn
> 
> 
> 
> Imagine spending any time whatsoever with these people.


Oh I have


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 18, 2016)

ItWillNeverWork said:


> What is it with politicians getting people to stand behind them when they're doing speeches? It's weird. Definitely not normal behaviour from Mr Normal.


What a weird picture. Who are these people? Why are they there? Extended family? Survivors of some horrible trauma? Why is he going for the Cameron 'sleeves rolled up invisible tits' look?

Ridiculous man


----------



## weltweit (Jul 18, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> .. Ridiculous man


FWIW he walks funny too!


----------



## J Ed (Jul 18, 2016)

Somehow the idea of them together is even worse


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 18, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Somehow the idea of them together is even worse



Smith and the Eagle, Eagle and Smith!

Chosen by the mighty Profit Pharaohs to wield the Sword of Neoliberalism and bring marketised reactionary justice to a world gone bad... enter the evil Corbyn-Ra!


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jul 18, 2016)

Pretty much says to me that they already know neither of them can win alone.


----------



## J Ed (Jul 18, 2016)

Surely Smith's 'I'm just as left-wing as Corbyn except I don't hate Britain' schtick doesn't work if he's saying that Eagle will be his chancellor? Though I'm just guessing that it will be that way round.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 18, 2016)

gawkrodger said:


> I'm obviously no fan of Eagle, but wow


----------



## weltweit (Jul 18, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Surely Smith's 'I'm just as left-wing as Corbyn except I don't hate Britain' schtick doesn't work if he's saying that Eagle will be his chancellor? Though I'm just guessing that it will be that way round.


I watched Smith's stump speech in Pontypridd, (on TV), he came across as very sure of himself, arrogant even, certainly more sure of himself than the others in the room were.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 18, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Surely Smith's 'I'm just as left-wing as Corbyn except I don't hate Britain' schtick doesn't work if he's saying that Eagle will be his chancellor? Though I'm just guessing that it will be that way round.



To be fair, he hasn't actually said it yet. But, yeah, I'd see not having offered Angela Eagle a job yet as being possibly his biggest selling-point. Be a bit stupid to blow that on day 1.


----------



## gosub (Jul 18, 2016)

Sue said:


> La Pasionara?  That's up there with them calling themselves the Maquis.


twitter feeds could be quite beastly in those days


----------



## Sue (Jul 18, 2016)

gosub said:


> twitter feeds could be quite beastly in those days


And I hear there was much rolling of eyes too.


----------



## gosub (Jul 18, 2016)

Sue said:


> And I hear there was much rolling of eyes too.


fascists were bastards like that, and there is nothing worse than a sarcastic Nazi (well maybe the holocaust)


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 18, 2016)

Morning star tmw has piece linking member of eagle team with  that disgusting ripper museum.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 19, 2016)

gawkrodger said:


> Isn't his background in PR? Extra level of incompetence if so


 Particularly after Leadsome's 'I'm a mother gaffe'.


----------



## xenon (Jul 19, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Morning star tmw has piece linking member of eagle team with  that disgusting ripper museum.



 That's just PR though. Wankers for hire.


----------



## newbie (Jul 19, 2016)

J Ed said:


> Imagine spending any time whatsoever with these people.


Leadsome launches a rather vile and weirdly personal attack on May for being childless and gets rewarded with a ministry.  Smith makes exactly the same pitch against Eagle, with added homophobia, and is to be rewarded with a joint ticket.

I can't think why you wouldn't want them for your friends!


----------



## newbie (Jul 19, 2016)

Oh she's good though, she's got the sure touch of a leader closely bonded with the people she knows so well and is so proud to represent



> Angela Eagle said she was “deeply sorry” after articles from The S*n appeared on her personal and campaign Twitter accounts.
> 
> A post containing links to a S*n article was posted from the @TeamAngelaEagle account, and then retweeted on the Wallasey MP’s @AngelaEagle account.


Angela Eagle "deeply sorry" after S*n links posted on Twitter accounts


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> Morning star tmw has piece linking member of eagle team with  that disgusting ripper museum.


Lisa mckenzie has been banging on about this for weeks (indeed, they read one of her tweets about it out on the news as an example of unacceptable twitter abuse, ironically enough...)


----------



## existentialist (Jul 19, 2016)

Puddy_Tat said:


>


The biggest facepalm of all is that she probably thinks that saying she's "genuinely sorry" will make it all OK again. And no doubt, any remaining offence caused will be Corbyn's fault in some way...


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2016)

newbie said:


> Oh she's good though, she's got the sure touch of a leader closely bonded with the people she knows so well and is so proud to represent
> 
> 
> Angela Eagle "deeply sorry" after S*n links posted on Twitter accounts


This is a mere 5 days afer saying that appointment of Boris Johnson made here think of the Hillsborough victims and their families. Piggybacking scum.

The only other time i can think of her ever coming close to mentioning - never mind supporting - the justice campaign was when she had to give over the names of civil servants who had been defacing the on-line Hillsborough memorial from within her dept.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2016)

existentialist said:


> The biggest facepalm of all is that she probably thinks that saying she's "genuinely sorry" will make it all OK again. And no doubt, any remaining offence caused will be Corbyn's fault in some way...


he should have pointed out the murdoch press were despised on merseyside.


----------



## newbie (Jul 19, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> This is a mere 5 days afer saying that appointment of Boris Johnson made here think of the Hillsborough victims and their families. Piggybacking scum.
> 
> The only other time i can think of her ever coming close to mentioning - never mind supporting - the justice campaign was when she had to give over the names of civil servants who had been defacing the on-line Hillsborough memorial from within her dept.



yes.  Even the Sun reported her Johnson/Hillsborough statement.  However, in the 22 hours since the Liverpool Echo report none of the msm seem to have picked it up.	A google for the keyword s*n yields a few local reports, a scrape onto the 3rd page of Liverpool news on MSN and some foreign coverage.  nothing else I can find from googlenews.

Same as Smith being so normal has no traction.  They're unity candidates with a deft touch for leadership.  That's what matters.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2016)

newbie said:


> yes.  Even the Sun reported her Johnson/Hillsborough statement.  However, in the 22 hours since the Liverpool Echo report none of the msm seem to have picked it up.	A google for the keyword s*n yields a few local reports, a scrape onto the 3rd page of Liverpool news on MSN and some foreign coverage.  nothing else I can find from googlenews.
> 
> Same as Smith being so normal has no traction.  They're unity candidates with a deft touch for leadership.  That's what matters.


TBH, i wasn't really talking about it her effecting her campaign - just her cynical use of Hillsborough and asking what sort of person would do that,


----------



## two sheds (Jul 19, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> he should have pointed out the murdoch press were despised on merseyside.



lack of leadership


----------



## newbie (Jul 19, 2016)

butchersapron said:


> TBH, i wasn't really talking about it her effecting her campaign - just her cynical use of Hillsborough and asking what sort of person would do that,


fair enough but that caused me to wonder how many respectable journalists checked google news for "Angela Eagle", saw the 3rd story on the list and then ignored it. All of them, it seems.  'What sort of person behaves like that' isn't on the news agenda unless Corbyn.


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2016)

newbie said:


> fair enough but that caused me to wonder how many respectable journalists checked google news for "Angela Eagle", saw the 3rd story on the list and then ignored it. All of them, it seems.  'What sort of person behaves like that' isn't on the news agenda unless Corbyn.


It's on _my_ agenda - and that may or may not crossover with that of the medias.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jul 19, 2016)

Biscuitician said:


> Smith and the Eagle, Eagle and Smith!
> 
> Chosen by the mighty Profit Pharaohs to wield the Sword of Neoliberalism and bring marketised reactionary justice to a world gone bad... enter the evil Corbyn-Ra!



More like:

The Ego and the Eagle/The Eagle and the Ego, given what a big-headed cunt Smith is.


----------



## Cid (Jul 19, 2016)

Latest yougov poll (pdf on the right; YouGov/times labour member poll) shows increased approval for Corbyn since the end of June among members. Poll covers members who joined before the start of the year and breaks them down into pre 2015 election and post 2015 election. In leadership contest Corbyn against Eagle: 58:34, Against Smith 56:34...  Quite a lot of interesting data to peruse. Majority of members would support second ref (64:27, 9 DK), slightly lower support in post election member group. Perhaps unsurprisingly a pre-2015 members support £25, support the cut-off. Although not keeping him off the ballot. There do seem to be a fair few Blairites among the new members (remembering this is election-end of 2015), about 70% would vote for Corbyn, 20/23 for Eagle/Smith. Also gives regional data, highest Corbyn approval in Midlands&Wales/North (Midlands & Wales appear to be one region these days), lowest in London and Scotland (though still a clear lead).

Be interesting to see how the unions are polling.


----------



## FabricLiveBaby! (Jul 19, 2016)

The fact that the highest approval rating is in the Midlands/Wales & North *IS* really interesting.

So much for the "London Elite".


----------



## mauvais (Jul 19, 2016)

Another interesting YouGovism is that, asked in relation to the party they support, 73% think "To stand up for its principles even if it means not getting elected" is more important than 14%'s "To get elected even if it means compromising on core principles".

OTOH, Labour actually the least in favour of that when broken down by party affiliation.

No idea if this link will work: YouGov | What the world thinks


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 19, 2016)

So she never actually even did in the end.


----------



## quimcunx (Jul 19, 2016)

She's dropped out...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> She's dropped out...


now there's a pity because i wanted to see just how humiliated she would be


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jul 19, 2016)

quimcunx said:


> She's dropped out...



I can never catch a 'first with teh newz' break around these parts


----------



## inva (Jul 19, 2016)

so it's going to be the other one? he's even worse than Eagle.


----------



## Buckaroo (Jul 19, 2016)

The Eagle has floundered.


----------



## mauvais (Jul 19, 2016)

It's hard to have any sympathy for people like Owen Smith, but when Angela says:

"I am supporting Owen with all of my enthusiasm and might"

There it is. Gone again, but I felt it.


----------



## Tankus (Jul 19, 2016)

splat  ...goes the bird on the closed window


----------



## binka (Jul 19, 2016)

Thread title needs changing to:

*Angela Eagle Owen Smith to challenge Jeremy Corbyn for the Labour leadership*


----------



## brogdale (Jul 19, 2016)

> *Argh...*


----------



## elbows (Jul 19, 2016)

> The news came as details of how many nominations the two challengers had received from MPs was to be published.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2016)

Tbh witchcraft historian Owen Davies would stand a better chance of beating Corbyn than Smith


----------



## belboid (Jul 19, 2016)

Owen (Wilfred) would have a better chance


----------



## brogdale (Jul 19, 2016)

He looks alot older now he's taken to wearing glasses.


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 19, 2016)

Michael Owen?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2016)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Michael Owen?


The only Owen to have a chance would be glendower


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2016)

It's time for a WOMAN from THE NORTH to stand down.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 19, 2016)

editor said:


> It's time for a WOMAN from THE NORTH to stand down.


So not the Queen in the north


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 19, 2016)

fly not to high Icarus lest your wings melt like your chances of re-election. Almost feel sorry, so clearly used. They told her she had a chance didn't they? Go on mate, you eat the vindaloo, your a veteran.


----------



## agricola (Jul 19, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> The only Owen to have a chance would be glendower



Corbyn would make a good Henry IV.


----------



## Sue (Jul 19, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> The only Owen to have a chance would be glendower


David Owen, surely?


----------



## brogdale (Jul 19, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> The bloke's a fucking bellend.


----------



## brogdale (Jul 19, 2016)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Michael Owen?


Michael Owen Jones


----------



## agricola (Jul 19, 2016)

brogdale said:


>




owain glyndour


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 19, 2016)

Pickman's model said:


> The only Owen to have a chance would be glendower



I reckon a resurrected Bill Owen would give him a run for his money. Although given his commitment to the Unity theatre he could well have been invited to Corbyn's shadow minister for the arts.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Tankus (Jul 19, 2016)

her deselection drama should be fairly entertaining ........
_I have decided to spend more time with my wife and cats  _


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 19, 2016)

Owing Pfizer?

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## brogdale (Jul 19, 2016)

I'm confused. Michael Bill David Owen Jones is not a woman, is he? I thought that was what _Argh's _campaign was all about, no?
But _she's _backing _him..._now!


----------



## brogdale (Jul 19, 2016)

Louis MacNeice said:


> Owing Pfizer?
> 
> Cheers - Louis MacNeice


See what you did there.


----------



## elbows (Jul 19, 2016)

Some numbers trickling out:



> Mr Smith has amassed 90 nominations from Labour MPs so far and, although Ms Eagle's figures have not been released the BBC's political editor Laura Kuenssberg said she understood Ms Eagle had got 25 fewer.



Angela Eagle drops out of Labour leader race - BBC News


----------



## brogdale (Jul 19, 2016)

elbows said:


> Some numbers trickling out:
> 
> 
> 
> Angela Eagle drops out of Labour leader race - BBC News


Ooh...you can see why she ditched. Embarrassing.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 19, 2016)

Lol. Fear the cold eyed election winning competence.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 19, 2016)

Buckaroo said:


> The Eagle has floundered.



The Eagle is stranded.


----------



## a_chap (Jul 19, 2016)

UK politics.

The comedy gift that keeps on giving.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 19, 2016)

Just broke out laughing on the DLR platform at Bank after catching the headline on the BBC news  

Spectacular...


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2016)

that wasn't predictable at all, no.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 19, 2016)

a_chap said:


> UK politics.
> 
> The gift comedy that keeps on giving.


The phrase "unity candidate" always brings a smile


----------



## agricola (Jul 19, 2016)

Owen Smith paying tribute to Angela Eagle was a little odd (2:40 and onwards).


----------



## inva (Jul 19, 2016)

agricola said:


> Owen Smith paying tribute to Angela Eagle was a little odd (2:40 and onwards).


near the end he looks like he's having a wank


----------



## agricola (Jul 19, 2016)

Steven Kinnock, on being asked whether many people know who Owen Smith is:  "Well, Barrack Obama wasn't well known before he ran for President"


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2016)

Gosh, he's awful. The insincerity oozes from his skin.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 19, 2016)

"Upon attempting to fall on her sword, Ms Eagle was disappointed to discover it had never been there in the first place".


----------



## Wilf (Jul 19, 2016)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> The Eagle is stranded.


The Eagle first landed, then she was stranded. Finally, she aban-did.


----------



## kebabking (Jul 19, 2016)

agricola said:


> Corbyn would make a good Henry IV.



I think more Henry VI myself...

Whether Owen Smith is Richard, Duke of York or Edward, Earl of March remains to be seen.


----------



## 03gills (Jul 19, 2016)

Neither of them stand a cat-in-hells chance (even without all the excluded supporters) but Eagle was probably in a better position than Smith (especially with a Female PM in place) so her pulling out is incredibly telling.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 19, 2016)

agricola said:


> Owen Smith paying tribute to Angela Eagle was a little odd (2:40 and onwards).


Presumably, part of her brief as stalking horse was to have her successor be able to scapegoat her for all of the disloyalty and Brutus-like untrustworthiness that goes with starting a leadership contest. He's started with a hagiography, but if he gets any stick for being a snake in the grass, watch how quickly he punts it Eaglewards.


----------



## elbows (Jul 19, 2016)

03gills said:


> This is guilt, pure & simple.



It's not that pure and simple, the timing was because today she got fewer votes than Smith got from Labour MPs and MEPs.


----------



## elbows (Jul 19, 2016)

existentialist said:


> Presumably, part of her brief as stalking horse was to have her successor be able to scapegoat her for all of the disloyalty and Brutus-like untrustworthiness that goes with starting a leadership contest. He's started with a hagiography, but if he gets any stick for being a snake in the grass, watch how quickly he punts it Eaglewards.



I'm not convinced that will be the approach. Punting it Eaglewards doesn't chime with the present thrust of his PR which is all about 'healing the divisions' within the party. 

I think it more likely that any snake in grass stuff will just be met with all the 'we had to ditch Corbyn so we could save the country' stuff that they've become well practiced at spouting already.


----------



## killer b (Jul 19, 2016)

oh god.


----------



## agricola (Jul 19, 2016)

kebabking said:


> I think more Henry VI myself...
> 
> Whether Owen Smith is Richard, Duke of York or Edward, Earl of March remains to be seen.



I disagree - Henry VI was born to rule, his destiny mapped out for him - its just that he was terrible at it.  Henry IV is the usurper, the one who faces constant rebellion, his legitimacy forever questioned despite the fact that he won.  As Shakespeare has him say:



> These things indeed you have articulate,
> Proclaim'd at market-crosses, read in churches,
> To face the garment of rebellion
> With some fine colour that may please the eye
> ...


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jul 19, 2016)

killer b said:


> oh god.



Oh that's good


----------



## twentythreedom (Jul 19, 2016)

It's not the winning, it's the taking part that counts


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jul 19, 2016)

brogdale said:


>




Hahahaha


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 20, 2016)

Lord Camomile said:


> "Upon attempting to fall on her sword, Ms Eagle was disappointed to discover it had never been there in the first place".



Burn


----------



## squirrelp (Jul 20, 2016)

I think the rule should be that if you commence a challenge there is no dropping out. Stop this kind of messing around


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 20, 2016)

twentythreedom said:


> It's not the winning, it's the being taken apart that counts



Corrected for you.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jul 20, 2016)

Owen's CV: BBC, SPAD for the 'Incurably Blairist' Paul Murphy MP, lobbyist for Pfizer, corporate affairs director for Amgen, Labour MP...not resoundingly left wing.

Cheers - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 20, 2016)

Mr.Bishie said:


> Hahahaha


My laptop is full of ideas and energy, on a full charge.

And like Owen Smith, the ideas stored within are not its own.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 20, 2016)

Every time I think this coup can't get any stupider, they get rid of one terrible candidate for leadership and replace her with...someone even worse


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 20, 2016)

SpookyFrank said:


> Every time I think this coup can't get any stupider, they get rid of one terrible candidate for leadership and replace her with...someone even worse


erdogan is waiting in the wings. he has paid his £25.


----------



## Biscuitician (Jul 20, 2016)

Looks like the stalking horse theory was an astute call


----------



## Lurdan (Dec 31, 2020)

After four years of struggle it's finally opening night in our new national drama.

*July 2016:
Curtains come up early on Labour MPs’ panto season *- Morning Star


> WELL, panto season seems to have started seriously early in the Parliamentary Labour Party this year, with Angela Eagle as Cinderella fleeing the ball at the stroke of midnight



*January 2021:
New Year Honours 2021: Damehood for Labour MP Angela Eagle* - BBC 


> "I hope my campaigning successes have helped increase people's life chances," she added.


----------



## andysays (Dec 31, 2020)

Lurdan said:


> After four years of struggle it's finally opening night in our new national drama.
> 
> *July 2016:
> Curtains come up early on Labour MPs’ panto season *- Morning Star
> ...



Obligatory "Oh no it isn't!" comment


----------

